# Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!

There are so many ways to work a Marquetry design … but you already know from my previous tutorial blogged on the subject … I'm into the "Window Method". That particular blog was only a taste of involvement … *this one will be the whole meal deal!*

And on that note, whether it's considered a form of tutorial for some, or hilarious entertainment for others over my somewhat unorthodox methods of 'bas-ackwardness' as you follow the challenging path I trod … *at least enjoy a glass of wine while looking at the pretty pictures!!*










It took many hours scouring the Internet, browsing through my own vast filing cabinet of ideas, piece-mealing, blending, chucking out and starting all over again before I finally was satisfied with this 'art nouveau' design. It took just as much time to 'whip up' a box base for this design to be mounted upon, *but you've thankfully been spared my big issues over trying to get everything squared up!*










I scanned and printed off the completed design, so I could have a total overview of all four sides. Of course I scanned the second page incorrectly and ended up playing front to back, upside down and inside out in order for all four panels to line up properly! *In 'real life' the Marquetry panels should only need reversing to have those decorative motifs meet properly.*










Veneer knives really come in handy for cutting across the grain. I've chosen Brazilian Rosewood as the background veneer, which was cut into 4 panels and held together using masking tape.










The scanned design for the front panel was glued and pressed onto cardboard … because I was too lazy to *yet again* draw this intricate design as I normally would have, transferring with carbon paper to cardboard. *My fingers have become as old as my eyes!!* I found it much harder to cut through this paper/glue/cardboard template with the pen styled Exacto knife … *but on the upside*, I found I could cut through this template on the scroll saw and save myself the torment of arthritic joints!! Happily, this was discovered shortly after hand cutting the hole portion of the template.










*Before I go farther, I should explain the 'set-up'*. I use a 'self-healing' cutting mat as my work surface. You can purchase them in varied sizes at fabric shops if you can't find them elsewhere. Because it's necessary to hold things in place while working the design, I cut a strip of masking tape (seen along the bottom edge of the cutting mat) into squares. This is not a moment for perfection! Slice the tape lengthwise then quickly score to end up with fairly small squares. As the template transforms into veneer, these little square help secure your work (on the front) until you're ready to flip it over and adequately tape the underside of that particular section. The square pieces once removed from the front allows open viewing as you continue cutting.










Another part of my preparation applies to the scroll saw. *There will be tiny pieces within this design* that would otherwise fall through the open portion where the blade passes through the scroll table. To prevent this from happening I attach a piece of arborite (with band-saw blade kerf line) in place. I like to cover most of the table area to prevent veneers from 'catching up' ... and they do on smaller table coverage! Held in place with clear packing tape, this is easily removed later. The kerf is larger than the scroll saw blade width, making it easier for blade movement, removal, etc. Arborite is kitchen countertop material … but you could just as easily use hard-pack cardboard (poster board) for this purpose.










With the template taped onto the padded Rosewood background, I'm ready to proceed. * But wait!* Is this "Window Method"?! Well … there's a reason for approaching in this manner to start off with. As the decorative motif appears on all 4 panels, that's where I want to begin … because this is the only part that is similar to all 4 panels. *Don't worry … we'll be into windows before you know it!!*










*This is the scary part Stefang!!* That first cut. Holy Cow, but I was nervous!! And I always am when making that very first cut. I can feel tension in my shoulders, running down into my hands. Even my stance before the scroll saw is tight! After all this prep work, I sure don't want to screw up!! I could have cut the entire motif out as one piece … but cutting it into sections helped me work out the tension and build up confidence. *I'm sure we all know what that's about, eh?!!*

You may have noticed that I covered over the black lines of the template with masking tape. Another reason for discomfort was the fact that I couldn't see clearly where I was cutting because the black line and the black of the blade blended together! Combine the black sawdust from the Rosewood … *YIKES!!* Simple solution with masking tape dulling the lines 

*While in the process of cutting, don't be afraid to stop frequently and tape those sharp points to protect them from breaking off!*










With the motif section cut away, the main portioned panels are separated. I will work on the front panel first, with the remaining 3 re-padded in preparation for their own particular design.










*I wish I had engaged my brain beforehand*, instead of ending up applying masking tape to the front panel after the fact! Dark backgrounds are always hard to see pencil and scribe lines. You can clearly see that the tape makes this task much easier … *but it wasn't all that easy trimming tape around the already cut exterior of this panel!*










A pilot hole drilled, blade threaded through … the first of many cuts to come for this front panel! I wasn't too concerned about supporting this single veneer for cutting the hole because there is excess to trim away after it's been glued to the box. But before I proceed with the rest of the design, I intend to back this Rosewood panel with cardboard to help prevent any tear-out, *as can easily happen when one thin veneer meets up with aggressive blade!!*

Just in case some of you might be wondering what on earth that hole is for … instead of bottling the red wine when ready … my dear sweet hubby puts it into wine sacks for me. *Not that I drink that much!!* but rather because I already have a Marquetry wine box (sitting upon our kitchen countertop). I've decided it's time to replace my years-old with a brand-new one. Anyway … *I digress!!* … the hole is where the wine spigot comes out.










Because I want to work on the decorative motif first, the template pieces are patched back together then lined up with the corresponding top and bottom sections of Rosewood background belonging to the front panel.










Once that's done, the main section of background Rosewood replaces the template … because in order to cut the motif properly, I'll be using the Exacto knife to scribe lines where *wood meets wood* for a nice fit. And of course with my *'square issues'* I check … and double check … yada! yada!! yada!!!

This is where Part 1 comes to an end … *but please stay tuned for Part 2 which will deal with fun stuff … like sand shading!* It will take a while before the next blog comes out … so until then, all my Lumberjock friends … keep happy making sawdust!!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


Elaine this looks like an amazing design
I'm looking forward to following it.
Jamie


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


I always thougt I wouldn't have the patience to do scrollwork… And now I"M SURE of it! 
Wow, That's some fine (and very TINY) work there. Looking great so far.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


I'm lovin it Elaine. The wonderful art nouveau motif together with the howto has definitely got my attention.Fancy wooden wine boxes are nothing new, but one with marquetry has never even crossed my mind. What a perfect thing to apply marquetry to! I like the clever design with just one main picture and the matching surrounds with other motifs in the center. Great continuity and variation at the same time. It's the art genes showing! I am also much appreciative of the small tips, like the cardboard backing and the taping. Those little things add up to successful projects. And many thanks for reawakening your marquetry skills to bring this to us.

I can easily see myself making lots of wine boxes for gifts with my own designs. The motif can then be matched to the recipient. Maybe one for my wife for example with a picture of me painting the house or working in the garden. I know that would make her happy, even if it is only a dream!

I can't wait to see the continuation, so I suggest you get your husband to take care of the everyday humdrum while you work diligently on this blog, and please don't tell him I said this.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


This is great, and so well and interestingly explained!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention about that shoulder tension you mentioned Elaine. I definitely have that problem, but more like at the beginning of each cut! I am learning to be more aware of it and to relax my shoulders and also my death grip on the workpiece before I begin. I am getting much, much better cuts that way. I'm sure you have for the most part overcome this problem, while for me, it is still something I still have to remind myself of every time.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


Wow, Elaine, you are undertaking an awesome project and I'll be following along with interest! This type of work isn't in my area of expertise but maybe one day? I'm always interested in beautiful projects. Thanks for the time you spent writing this blog up, I know it took more than a couple of hours!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


This is going to be fun to watch Elaine. Good start.
I love the art deco motif. I've had one in that style on the list for a long time…. but the list is so long, I haven't made it down that far yet…......... and new ideas keep getting in the way.
You definitely have the artist's eye and touch to go with your fine marquetry cutting talent.

If I'm good might I get a glass or two of Bill's excellent vintage from this masterpiece some day?


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the wonder comments my buddies … always encouraging to receive!*

*Mike* ... I'm glad you're able to 'pluck the wheat from the chafe' (or is that the other way around?!) in order to find a few helpful hints along the way! I am very familiar with that 'death grip' to which you refer! but feel sure it, as well as other body tensions will gradually ease up the more cutting you do, especially because you've noticed and are making a concerted effort to relax. I know … easier said than done! 
You crack me up with that design idea for your wife's wine box!! I think you should follow through with it Mike . Get someone to take a photo of you slaving away, blow it up in black and white then trace lines to form your design. Super idea!! ... *especially because of the well imagined smile that would brighten your wife's day! * 
I wish I could twitch my nose and have those mundane tasks magically done … however, I am thankful that hubby (I loving refer to as my Kitchen Bitch!) has taken control of cooking detail since his retirement.d Today is laundry day, and because I has the foresight to have the washer and dryer set up in a closet of my workshop … I should be able to get in some good workshop play-time!

*Paul* ... I have a Bucket List of ideas floating around too. That pretty much guarantees that our lives will never be dull, eh?! At this slow pace I'm at, you'll probably have to continue enjoying Bill's wine poured from my old wine box for some time to come … but its age definitely adds excellence to the vintage . So … when do you start thinking about Island Life? *Your glass of wine awaits!!*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


Always thinking about Island life Elaine. We will be back mid-April as usual.
Do you think that long bucket list of projects will increase our longevity?


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


Elaine, I thoroughly enjoy your blogging style and I will be waiting anxiously for the next update.

I really like this motif and your sense of design. This is going to be another classic family heirloom. You are off to a good start, and thanks for showing your method so clearly. You do inspiring work that we all benefit from.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


Another great blog Elaine.

you 've got a great writting style; it's like telling a story. You seem to stop now an the to give us time to digest, only to come back and keep us connected.

As for the first cut, I need a good dose of tranquilizer before my first cut; it doesn't matter whst tool I am using.

I will be following with great interest.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


*Many thanks for the lovely comments everyone … always appreciated! I promise to set up the next blog before too long *


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


This will is going to fun to watch.


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Considering what stipulates a "Blog Entry" this one hits them all!* The Marquetry Wine Box Saga is *"a project in progress"*. Through numerous queries,fascinating discussions, encouraging comments and most definitely … awesomely beautiful contributions regarding the Art of Marquetry from fellow Lumberjocks … the *"inspiration"* for me to work a Marquetry design felt like a dormant seed taking sprout! After numerous years with interests running along the path of Intarsia, Marquetry had been placed upon the back burner of my life … until now … therefore giving reign to another of "Blog Entry" suggested requirements …* "a challenge"*!!
> 
> ...


Great blog Elaine.
Thank you for taking the time to share your methods.
As a novice in marquetry I am always on the edge to see how great artists such as yourself go about
constructing a masterpiece.

One question tho, you mentioned backing some of the thin veneer to cardboard before sawing.
How do you go about that ? Do you hide glue it ? or just tape the edges.

Thanks, and I am off to the next part of your blog.
Dave


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….










..... *because now I'm going to delve into the mysterious, but not very complicated wonders of sand-shading!*










This is my set-up for sand-shading. There's* a hotplate*, which I block up for some air space between that and the board everything sits upon. The *round cake pan* holds* silica sand* ... and silica sand is easily obtainable at pet stores! That is the granular stuff that is liberally sprinkled on the floors of bird cages … and just may come in a box label 'Bird Gravel'. It is *NOT* in powdered form, and *please avoid powered silica* (used in the making of glass) as the dust from that could lodge in your lungs and cause you future grief!!!

My layer of sand in the cake pan is approximately 1" thick … set to medium high heat and left there throughout its use. When I'm finished sand-shading I just pull the plug on my hotplate. Once you start playing around, you'll find out what temperature works best for you. When that happens, you too will want to leave that 'perfect' setting alone! My hotplate comes with an on/off switch which remains left in the 'on' position. I don't know how many times I used to fret far from home base, wondering if I turned that darned thing off before leaving. Of course I always turned it off … but far better now, I make a conscious effort to watch myself pull that plug … it's harder than merely flicking a switch. I'd rather tell myself loud and clear to pull the plug … do it … and then stop worring about burning down my workshop!! But now (of course) I worry in wonderment over actually having pulled that plug!! It's an age thing I think … my mind wanders and skitters off in all directions! *Ah … back to sand-shading* …... where was I? Oh yes … I also have a *cake rack* set between the burner and pan. Believe it or not, if used constantly … the bottom of that pan will eventually burn out! The cake rack seems to have solved that little issue.

Unless you feel the urge to continually burn your finger tips by using a small pair of tweezers to hold the veneer piece over this hot sand … I strongly suggest investing in *long handled pinchers* (dear old Dad-the-Locksmith gave me this one you see in the picture!) and *a long handled spoon*.

*Now, with the silica sand well heated, we're ready to do some sand-shading!*










It's as simple as that!! You decide just where you want to scorch the veneer … because basically that's what you are doing. The controlled burn has to be just enough to go through the veneer so its effect won't be removed later on during the process of scraping and sanding your completed work smooth before applying a finish.

There are several motions used to sand-shade veneer: In this picture I'm just *scorching the edge*. In doing that, I just hold the veneer against the bottom of the pan and move it along the edge where desired.

*If you want to scorch beyond the edge* ….. you just fan the veneer back and forth through the hot sand until you arrive to the desired effect. Be careful though … it doesn't take long!

*If you want just a mild shading in a central location* ….. you scoop the hot sand onto the spoon and in a series of fairly quick motion … pour the sand from the spoon onto that area, and just a quickly and smoothly … tilt the veneer until the sand falls back into the pan. Repeat that process until you're satisfied with what you see.

*If trying to scorch an inside curve* ….. you can either scoop the sand onto the spoon and run the inside edge over that pile … or scoop the sand into a pile in the pan to do the same thing.

*And of course you are going to practice first … right?!!*










I prefer to work the design and sand-shade at the same time because along with sand-shading, comes shrinkage. *Intense heat has that effect on veneers!* Going back to the first photo in this blog, you'll notice I've patched the background Rosewood together with the template for the decorative motif.

I quickly came to the conclusion that my finger power isn't what it used to be!, and hand-cutting through my cardboard template isn't as much fun anymore … so I've used the scroll saw, then taped the multiple pieces of the motif back together again … placing that into the background. Why? ... because at various points throughout the process of working the motif, the edges will butt up against the background edges (wood meets wood), and there is where you want to cut most exactly for a good fit.

*Notice the gap between the Poplar veneer used for the motif, and the cardboard template?* … now imagine waiting until you've cut out the entire motif, then tackled the sand-shading. You would have lots of gaps to deal with! Some veneers shrink much more than others … Poplar seems to be one of those shrinking violets!!










*There … now you can actually see something!* Remember there are 4 sides to this box! The rest of the decorative motif pieces have been sand-shaded at the same time, and will be eventually pieced together … and placed into the other 3 panels.

I'm going to leave you stewing as there are pressing matters to attend. But when I return, you'll see more sand-shading and the window approach to working this design. Thanks for peeking in and checking up on me!! All questions and comment are indeed welcome 

*Until next time, I'm sure there will be a moment to ponder the technique of sand-shading over a lovely glass of Merlot!!!*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


Good blog Elaine. 
Not such a good day for sand shading here in Green Valley. It's approaching 90 degrees. 
I do love to huddle over the hot sand on the cold winter days though.
Your shading looks great.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


Great blog and well written and seems simple enough till you try! I can see other possibilities for this method. Thanks for posting.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


thanks elaine, this is a really clear blog on this method of sand shading, let me ask you this, i have a nice burning pen, has that ever been used for this process..you know the pyrography set up…just wondering…thanks for the great tutorial…grizz P.S. it does have a temp dial on it so i can control the heat on it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


Hi Elaine, glad to see that you are back at it. I am guessing that since the pattern doesn't fit the sand shaded pieces, that you have to cut the matching piece a bit longer to get a good fit. A new intricacy I didn't know about. I'm very grateful for having learned about this before I try sand shading out. Thanks for being so thorough with these important details. Your project is coming along very nicely. Please don't drink too much Merlot. We need you back soon to continue with your very entertaining and instructive blog.

*Grizz* I tried a shading experiment with my wood burner and also with my soldering iron. Very poor uneven results with both!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


Good shading. I wish I had some to do lately, it's be frisk.
Your hotplate seems to be a very good on to.

Keep up posting!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


Love it, I hope to try sand shading if I get enough other stuff caught up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


Elaine,

Very informative! You're a good teacher. Some day I hope to make use of this information. We're anxious to learn more . . . and view the finished project.

L/W


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


My wife asked what I was reading and answered "merlot"; she got exited for she loves merlot.
As I was reading thoughts of shrinkage and gaps came to mind.

It's funny you mentioned about wondering about turning the hotplate off. I have the same problem remembering if I closed the garage door. most of the time I make a U turn to check.

Thanks for explaining the whole process in details.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


Thank you ALL for these lovely comments! I'm about to start into Part 3, and will try to explain that 'shrinkage' problem a bit better stefang! 
Sorry Grizzman … I only used a wood-burner many years ago for inscribing my name on completed Marquetry pieces … until I discovered how much easier it is to use an indelible pen! I know they have different heads for various purposes … one being a flat head for shading, but am not sure how well that works. It doesn't sound like Mike was too impressed! Best to experiment on some scrap veneers, because only you will realize its value for your needs.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone* ... I'm back at it again with my latest Marquetry project … ready to blog a small section for you to chew upon! This is where I left off, leaving you all in suspense ….
> 
> ...


Nice work, I love the sand shading I saw a video with the Woodwhisper and thought how fun this would be.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!










If you notice that very last piece of veneer (sand-shaded) set into place … and the gap between it and the cardboard template … first off, the photo is enlarged for better visibility so *that gap you see isn't actually all that wide in real life!!* However … a gap does exist, which is why I prefer to work the pattern and sand-shade as I go.

*Working from this picture*, the next step would be to remove the following cardboard section within the decorative motif, place the windowed area over a selected portion of the Poplar veneer … *and scribe (with a pen styled Exacto knife blade) along the edge of that last inserted piece of veneer … as well as the wood edges of the background Rosewood*. This is where you want as perfect a line to follow for cutting where wood meets wood. Then mark in pencil any other areas within that window where the cut line is not as important to follow … in other words,* pencil in against the cardboard edge of the design*, to complete the portion of Poplar needing to be cut. Once that piece has been sand-shaded in the appropriate areas and inserted into the windowed area, proceed to remove the next piece of cardboard and repeat the process until the entire motif has been worked.










If this particular method is followed, there will be no need to 'enlarge any portion of veneer beforehand to allow for shrinkage' ... I'm thinking that was your concern Mike, and I'm sorry for that confusion because I skipped over this process rather quickly, ending with this finished motif. I hope that explanation made it clearer!!










*The next stage of my design deals with this beautiful gal!* Setting the template in place over the Rosewood, I quickly started marking (x's) along areas of the design where I would have to be concerned about that *issue of where wood meets wood.* And once again (as was done with the motif, to save finger power) I used the scroll saw to cut all the sections of the design. ... then pieced it all together again with bits of masking tape.

It seems like a lot of extra work, but really took very little time at all, and *my slightly arthritic fingers are much happier!!*










*Faces can be very difficult to achieve in Marquetry* … especially when they are as small as this one is! I really did hesitate … and contemplate a much simpler design to use, but what the heck. * I love a challenge!!*

Normally, I would use Holly veneer for the face, but because the Rosewood veneer for the background is much thicker (slightly over 1/32") than the Holly (1/64" thick) ... I've decided to keep to the relative thickness of the background veneer, and am using white Maple for the face and body parts involved. That last thing I want to do when all is said and done …* is scrape my little heart out to the level of Holly!!*

And so the window (where the entire face has been cut out of the template) is placed over the Maple veneer. I want the clearest possible area for her face … and can easily slide the window over the Maple until I visualize a grain-free patch. *Exactly what I was looking for!*










Now … I purposely kept one photocopy of this intricate design aside … to be used right now. *I need the thinness of this paper.* The inside perimeter of the window has been very lightly penciled in only to show me where to place the face that's been cut away from the photocopy.










Using that penciled line, I tape that entire area over, then position the photocopy face taped firmly in place. The fine tip of the Exacto blade will cut through each line of this photocopy face.










Once I've removed the photocopy, it's time to enhance those finely scribed lines with shoe polish! *Yep … you heard right!* Just don't get any polish on raw veneer as it won't come out later!! The tape is adequate protection while rubbing a tiny bit of polish on the end of a Q-tip into the cut lines. The paint thinner … *used extremely sparingly!* … removes excess, allowing those thin lines to show.










Here we go! Time to start cutting and sand-shading. My method of working faces like this one in Marquetry, is to use *every piece of the face* to complete the finished results.










*Magnification is great … isn't it?!!* These following photos have been taken from my side of the magnifying glass set up for this kind of fine cutting … and will in some cases, *show directional cuts to make life easier!*










The brow has been cut out, but held in place using tape. * Don't be afraid to use masking tape!!* The area being cut shows how I've approached the accent line above the eye first, then followed along the upper eye line. I backed the blade out then cut to the lower eye line following the right side of the iris … backed out again all the way to the start and cut along the lower eye line. Sorry … I wasn't thinking about taking photos of this particular procedure, but managed to remember while cutting the other eye out, as the following photos will show.

*Why am I being so particular?* Because I want to use that little tiny piece of Maple veneer. Every tiny piece of facial features need to come out intact … the reason for cutting strategy being applied here!



















Here's the other eye being cut, with the brow section removed for an easier approach … carefully preserving the iris.










*Do you know how hard it is to hold a tiny piece of veneer over hot silica sand while trying to take a photo???!* That's the upper portion of lip being shaded. Now you're starting to understand how each and every little cut section from the face will be used! Care has to be taken not to over sand-shade. *BUT … I forgot to mention that two pieces of Maple veneer were padded before the cutting began*, thus giving me a spare to work with should something happen!










You can see how much the veneer shrinks … but filling from behind will act as accent line in her lip.

There is another method of sand-shading I didn't mention … leaving it until now to explain, because of all the ways to sand-shade … this one is the trickiest! It's for the purpose of shading the tiniest of tiny pieces, and must be watched over like a hawk or a few seconds longer and* POOF! It's gone!!* With pinchers ready, the tiny piece is dropped onto a shallow bed of hot sand … and watched, ready to pluck it from the heat when it's time has come. *This nostril section is about the size of 2 or 3 grains of silica sand!*










I decided to sand-shade both facial features at the same time. You will notice, while piecing these shaded parts in place I've used masking tape with the sticky side up underneath.










Okay … I'm happy with what I see, and* miraculously managed not to destroy any tiny pieces along the way!* Now I can easily remove the main facial structure from those tiny pieces by carefully pealing back the tape … and the facial features remain stuck in place on the tape. It's time to sand shade the main face.










*Sorry folks! I have to break this off for now*, but hopefully will return to show the finished face … and beyond before too much longer. Unfortunately I haven't had much time this week inside my workshop, so I'm chomping at the bit to get at it again!!

Hope you're enjoying the 'show and tell'. * I love all those wonderful comments!!, and am enjoying getting to meet new buddies along the way too!*

Until next time … have fun in your own workshops!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


This is getting even MORE interesting Elaine! You took care of the shrinkage problem just the way I thought you would, so your previous explanations were quite good, but you just omitted that one tiny detail. In any case, I now know for sure the correct way to solve this problem. Now, about the Holly. Couldn't you have just glued a piece of veneer 1/64" thick to the Holly to bring it to the correct level?

I have to admit that the shading, while seemingly easy in theory seems more like voodoo art than a craft after seeing those microscopic pieces being barbecued. It all looks so large in the photos but when I saw that the face wasn't much bigger than your two finger tips and deducing from that how small the tiny details must be, I can see that sand shading is not to be taken lightly! Yes, a little pun.

I'm very grateful that you are explaining not just the WHAT'S but also the WHY'S Elaine. That makes this a genuine learning experience, and proof that your Marquetry boot camp is preparing us well for the battle ahead. The enemy? Ourselves of course!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


Elaine I'm enjoying every bit it is an amazing process
Your hands would toughen up if you did sand shading a lot

Jamie


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


This is very interesting! I'm very impressed with your skill and knowledge.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


Geeze, after looking at the pic of sand shading that teeny tiny piece of the lip… I can SEE whay you drink


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


*Funny guy joein10asee!,* but you're right in a way. After a very long … successful day in the workshop, I like to reward myself. Of course that works the opposite as well, wanting to sooth away a frustrating workshop day. Either way, Merlot works for me! *Good thing my days in the shop are few and far between, eh?!! *

*Jamie and Erwin* ... so glad you are enjoying this blog!

*Mike* ... I liked your pun … but really don't think sand-shading will be as hard as boot camp is!
I did think about doubling up on the Holly veneer (*boy but you really are on top of things!*) ... However, I would have used white glue to join those two layers, and it doesn't like to be sand-shaded! It gets all smokey … and with those tiny pieces, they would have promptly delaminated with the heat … If not disintegrated first! Sand-shading one layer of veneer is definitely more stable!! I haven't experimented with other glues because I know my white glue dries clear. I have used 2 thicknesses of Holly in some cases where shading is not an issue … and that works … but I'm happier using one layer and finding other exotics of the same level to work with throughout a design. I love the look of the Brazilian Rosewood background chosen, so just decided to play it safe. *Tiny pieces are enough to deal with!!*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


Looking good Elaine.

*Jamie*, I sand shade quite a bit and my hands haven't toughened up much…......... unless you count the scar tissue.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


Elaine I am following along and enjoying every minute of it. I think you really do have some magic in those fingers of yours. Those are some tiny pieces!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


Elaine,

I can't even imagine working with such tiny pieces. I would need a microscope, (as well as better eye/hand coordination)! This will be one amazing piece of art when finished.

L/W


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


Wowww! It's magic.

I think I understand the process but I am very sure I don't. 
I am equally sure it will take some serious experience to achieve what you are doing.

Thanks for explaining the process in such detail.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


Thanks for explanation on the holly Elaine. That will save me from once again outwitting myself. Now I just have to find a fireproof glue that won't burn or melt. Anybody got NASA's phone number? It always amazes me how much knowledge it takes not just to do things right, but also to avoid doing things wrong. You seem to have a good grip on both. BTW, I have a nice little holly tree next to my garden shed. Does anyone know if it would be smart (or stupid) to cut off a thin branch now and then to make stringing?


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


*Hey Mike … go for it!* Although making your own holly strips might take months worth of curing, drying, etc. beforehand. My Holly veneer is very expensive. At one point I actually asked where more veneer could be purchased … and was told I'd have to BUY a tree!!! *So … guard yours with your life!*
You don't have to worry about fireproof glue … just invest in Paul's handy-dandy drum sander!! Sure wish I had one


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


Elaine, Nice work I will be following you here to see and learn.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


Oops …It's in the next segment .


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Before I confuse the issue of sand-shading any further* … I'm going to delve into the problem of veneer shrinkage due to excessive heat applied during the process. This one's for you Mike!
> 
> ...


What a great job and such amazing details. This Blog is so good its like a class in its self. Thx


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*

I know everyone likes to look at the pictures … so I'll try to refrain from too much of the verbal stuff. And so to start off Part 4, we take one step back. I had just completed the facial features, then went ahead and sand-shaded the face itself.










*However, the next day I wasn't quite happy. Her eyes looked dull* ... and so I experimented with the 'spare' eye, having the two faces (should something go wrong!). I liked the results and proceeded to do the other face's eye. The following photos will tell the story. Notice the faces have been sand-shaded now, and the face on the right has the 'improved' eye. * I know … you have to look hard!!*










Using the leather punch, I extracted a round from scrap Maple, adequately protected with tape to prevent splitting. Sand-shaded that little piece (the pupil) slightly lighter than the iris.










Then, removing the iris from that other face (protected with tape) I again used the leather punch to cut in for the pupil … and slipped the pupil in place. That combination was inserted into the rest of the eye socket, and the excess pupil trimmed off.




























Using indelible pen I carefully added a touch of dark to the pupil. When this design is ready to be filled from behind, I will use the tiniest drill bit to one spot and apply white filler to completed that 'sparkle in her eye' look ... and if I forget to do that, I can always dab a minute touch of white paint when everything is ready for lacquering. * But for now I'm happy!!*










*Preservation is necessary!* I don't need to look at this charming face while working the rest of the design. The back is already taped, but now the front of the face is taped as well … and will not be removed until much later. I'm not quite sure what I'll do with the other face … *maybe I'll make a wine coaster!!*










*Here we go people* … into the Window Method for the next little bit! The plus for using this method is that you can play with the direction of grain pattern that will best suit the lay of the design. I was looking (through the window of the template) for a slightly curved grain to follow the contour of her back.










*Sometimes you want to apply accent lines.* Well they are very easy to do! Just scroll saw that line while in the process of cutting out whatever portion you are working upon, then fill from behind with dark filler. I use a mixture of finely sifted sawdust, white glue and pigments … but we'll get to that. *I don't want to jump ahead when there's so much more do be done now!!*










While in the process of cutting up the template, I also cut into all accent lines. Having found my perfect section of veneer to cut, scribing where necessary (wood to wood) and penciling in the rest of the lines inside the window … I put that section of template back in place, and using my Exacto knife (because it's easier than squishing a pencil into the line!) ... followed the blade through those accent lines, enhancing that line lightly with pencil … _*just to remind myself it's only an accent line not needing exact cutting.*_










*Always approach accent lines before cutting the whole piece out*. This will help prevent points from breaking off if trying to achieve elongated V's and such after the fact! *And try to start your cut where it will serve you best*.










You can see where I started at the bottom left, cutting a short accent line in her shoulder … backing out of that to continue along, curving up past one point of the accent line … backing out and continuing up. From where this photo leaves off, I followed around to meet up with that line I started. *Most accents are only short lines.* In this particular case I decided to dissected the accented V from the back so I could sand-shade it properly.










*There now … this Nouveau Gal is starting to take shape!!* And this ordinary gal is going to take herself off to bed!!

I'm really finding it very interesting (and enjoyable!) ... trying to explain my way through the various paths of Marquetry I've been taking with this particular project, *especially giving thought to what comes next!* But as hard as I try to limit speech in favour of photos … there always seems so much to explain!!! So I do thank you all for your continuing patience while following along with me …* and acceptance?? for such long-winded narration!! *

*The next blog will cover a very challenging portion … so catch up on your sleep too!! Nighty-night my LumberJock friends *


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Holy cow how long have you been at this? Your really good. I am beginning to collect veneers and work on tracings I can't wait to start. Even went out and reassembled my CHEVALET and I'm tuning `er up.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Hi Elaine. Yes we like the pictures, but they are always much better when accompanied by explanations of what we are looking at, and when the words are entertaining like yours, that is all the better. So please keep up both. I can't sleep now as our day time is your night time. That's why I'm always late in commenting on your blog. Now I am off to the shop. Sleep well.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Wow. You certainly have an "eye" for the details! Even I can see you're making great progress. There's no way I'd have the patience for this.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


This is excellent work and presented very well. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Elaine, NO you are not long winded! This is like getting a really good book, you should be charging for this detailed information… sharing it is a gift. 
Just amazing steps, I also would not have the patience, I'd probably just paint it!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Looking better all the time Elaine.
Certainly worth spending time getting the eyes right.
They will draw the viewer's eye and will make or break the whole piece.
By the way, I think you've almost nailed them.
The final touch with the highlight will take care of the almost .


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree that this is a very interesting, entertaining and informative read, not boring in the least!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Gosh*! Many thanks dear friends for such comforting and encouraging comments! * I always wonder just how much people want to 'take in' as far as explanations go! While working a Marquetry project I sometimes feel like I'm all over the map … starting here, leaving off to start there. I'm just hoping my jumping back and forth won't confuse the issue to the point where you give up watching!

*Sandhill* ... Roughly 35 years worth of playing around in Marquetry. Glad to hear you're tuning up up your Chevalet!!
*Mike* ... I did have a good night's sleep, thanks!
*Paul* ... You are definitely right about those very tiny details making or breaking (if not attended to) the whole outcome!
*Julie* ... How much would you pay for such detailed info?! LOL!! I've often wondered if writing an instructional book about Marquetry wouldn't be more lucrative! The amount of time and energy put into the actual art piece … Well, lets put it this way … starving artists have to LOVE what they do!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


not bad at all for a midnight run..now this is when you could truly see wine boxes with legs….well its time for me to tune up my chevy..im getting closer..mine has a 4 barrel…


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Elaine, thanks for the tip about using a leather punch to cut circles in veneer. I knew that there must be a tool out there to make this task of cutting small circles easier, I just didn't know what it was. I am going to have to keep my eyes open for one of those!

Your work continues to amaze, and your writing style is just so entertaining…I look forward to seeing what is next.

Thanks again for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Don't change the format Elaine. The combo pictures / verbal stuff is well balanced (at least for me).

great use of the leather punch. I have 2 of them and only reach for them when the waist line gets bigger.
I guess I now have 1 extra tool for marquetry.

If you do get "the detailed info" out count me in. I would love to read it.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Elaine,

While I might never attempt any marquetry project, at least I can enjoy it vicariously! Thanks for sharing the journey.

L/W


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Elaine, this is amazingly detailed and intricate work. It looks greats so far. I look forward to your next instalment.

Peter


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Amazing work, Love it.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone! * At the rate I'm going … you could all be reading the *Marquetry Wine Box Saga into Part 30* by summertime!! ... that's if you are still willing to read up all about this project!! *Maybe I'm too long winded?!*
> 
> ...


Elaine, sorry for the delay, I have been away and things have been very crazy.

You are amazing! This is truly beautiful work. I am really enjoying seeing it all come together. You are making me miss my scroll saw even more (I am waiting for power in the shop still ) I am truly inspired by your talent!

Nate


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Welcome back everyone!*

I'll jump right into this next blog from where I finished off last time. Thankfully things are progressing … although my pace may seem rather slow! I actually consider myself extremely lucky if I can manage one full day in my workshop each week. *Ecstatic if more than that!!*

Most days I'm split between family, friends, domestic chores … and now that the weather is finally showing off in the most awesome way, *spring gardening has been taking up a large block of time*, and will for as long as this sunshine and unusually warm weather holds out.

*It feels good right now, to set my weary body down in front of this computer for a rest!!*










So here she is … my 'Nouveau Gal' ... in the flesh!

*Now … because I want to work on the grapes *(for the floral bouquet, as well as the grape clusters for each of the other three panels … you are all probably wondering ….. WHY? Can't that wait until I'm actually working the bouquet?? *Yes, it could, however it's my design and I'm doing it my way!!*

Actually there is nothing written in stone as to how a Marquetry design should be approached when cutting … especially with the window method. You can begin at a focal point and work around that … or veer off in another direction. I tackled the Poplar motif set into the Rosewood background first because I wanted to make sure it was going to look exactly the way I wanted it to. I could have easily waited and worked the gal into the background first.

So what I'm trying to convey (to all those out in LumberJock Land who are just starting their journey into the wonderful world of Marquetry) is don't be afraid of the design … or feel insecure in your approach. *Start wherever you feel comfortable, because eventually the whole of your Marquetry piece will come together!!
*

I'm happy with my Nouveau Gal, so now I'm really giving thought to the floral arrangement she will be holding. BUT, if I'm going to all the trouble of making grape clusters (which is part of the arrangement), I might as well consider *all the grape clusters necessary* for the entire Wine Box.

I want to make it easier on myself because *grapes are really a nuisance to do!!*










So … instead of just cutting out a pad of 6 veneers to produce the 6 clusters needed (2 per panel) ... *I'm going to bump up my pad of Redwood burl veneer so I end up with double the amount.* ... because I may want some for the lid I haven't yet designed. And I definitely need grapes for the bouquet.










In this photo you'll notice that there are 3 taped veneer pads in the bottom left corner. *This gives you a glimpse into the indecisiveness of me!!* I didn't just wake up that morning and tell myself to make a 12-pack pad for the grapes. Once upon a time my mind was as sharp as a tack! It still is … *but it just takes a bit longer to feel the sharpness of the point!!*

Speaking of tacks … I'm using them to hold the entire 12-pack together. *This is the best tool ever devised for working with tiny tacks! * Insert the tack, push down on the handle and the tack finds its home!



















Another really good reason I'm about to cut these grapes out now, following the penciled lines … is because I don't have to restrict myself. If I want more grapes to the cluster … or move a grape … or make one bigger/smaller … I can. Because the set of clusters will be inserted into the design after the fact … already put together. *Trust me, this will work!!*










You can't see where I've cut into the pad to begin the grape cluster because it's behind the blade … but my plan is to cut the entire section out grape by grape *so the background pad remains totally intact.*










So now, with the grapes cut out and set carefully aside, the pad is separated … *now I have 12 minature 'templates'* to use precisely for the purpose of avoiding confusion!! Just stop and count these grapes … a cluster of 9×12 = 108 individual little things to sand-shade. Where are they all going to go?! *Right back where they came from!!! *










*I'm all set* … tape, sticky side up so that each sand-shaded grape is held in place from underneath.

Each grape (once cut from the pad) was carefully placed in its clustered position. That way it's easy to pick up one little pile, strip off the cover tape showing where I need to sand-shade …....










............ and proceed to shade all 12 grapes, before going to the next little pile to repeat that process … until the entire cluster is finished.

*I don't think I really have to tell you what it's like to stand around sand-shading one hundred and eight tiny little grapes of wrath!! * Now I have 12 grape clusters waiting patiently to be used!










It did take a while to complete all that sand-shading. *But … time flies when you're having fun!!!* Just as this time spent 'chatting' to my buddies was lots of fun! Until my next blog, I hope everyone takes a moment out of their hectic schedules to have some fun 

.... and again *I thank you all for following along, plus sending me such encouraging messages!!*


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


Wow nice job. Its going to be nice when completed can;t Waite to see it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


Elaine Elaine Elaine, you are so damned organized!
I know it is sometimes necessary but I still cherish my beloved chaos.
Philosophy aside, this is just a lovely piece and will be a show stopper when it's all finished up.
Oh yes and a great blog and personal style too.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


Wow Elaine! That's a lot of work.

so many pieces so many details. watching you work is fascinating. 
I am starting to think to leave marquetry alone up until I retire. It does require a lot of work and time.

I am thinking you did not chose an easy piece for this blog series so you can cover a lot of techniques.

On a different note, we too have been spending a lot of time in the yard. the weather has been fantastic.

Thanks for the blog.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


Wow Elaine! That's amazing and lot of work. great job and how artistic. What a great job and can't wait to see more!

I have a bad habit of not looking at the Blogs page for some reason, so I need to catch up!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


Elaine, it is very impressive and I'm enjoying following its progress.
Jamie


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


That is going to be a lot of scroll work. About 1000 hours more than I am willing to do.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


Those grapes, with the shading, look 3 dimensional. 
I'm with you in that family, domestic chores and the computer take me away from my workshop. I'm always happy to get back in there. I haven't started gardening yet because my garden is still under more than a foot of snow!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


Great blog Elaine. I can see that shading those grapes might send you to the bottle (I'm thinking wine). The shading came out great and you are obviously thinking ahead with regards to the extra pads and also passing on this quality thinking to uswhoarenotsoexperienced. The gal looks wonderful. The flesh tones look perfect to me, especially with your artful shading work. I know what you mean about limited time in the shop this time of year. Our weather here is beautiful, but it is still too cold for my wife and I to work outside. It's getting close though, and soon it will be the end of the woodworking season for me. It's almost physically painful just to think about it! Looking forward to your next installment, so please try to stay out of the garden.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


*Many thank everyone for tuning in* ... I know this is a busy time what with improving weather … and Easter weekend approaching!
*Ian* ... You're right about this complicated design being blogged … especially for those just starting out, and I'm hoping certain complexities won't turn them away in frustration! But the techniques are definitely there to view repeatedly just by tapping onto the blog!!
*Paul* ... Others may see 'organized' when I appear to be all over the map on approaching this design, but I do have a very strong feeling that you know exactly what's coming next!
*Mike* ... I know what you mean about painful thoughts of summer chores taking over workshop time! For me, it got to the point that I had to have my little workshop built at the lake. When I can't find time for workshop I get really grumpy!!
*Julie* ... Enjoy another 'carefree' month before your spring hits! We don't have snow to contend with, but lots of rain. The sun came out last Friday but just soooo cold. Then suddenly we have this warm stream coming through. Now I'm hoping once the flower beds have been tended to (today should be the last) I can get back into the workshop!!
*Ken* ... Glad you've 'caught up'!!
*Sandhill & Jamie* ... Glad to know you're hanging in and still enjoying this series!
*Chase* ... Welcome! I'm not even recording my hours this time because this one's for me!!

*Happy Easter Everyone!!*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


to me there is nothing more enjoyable then watching and seeing someone work there craft in a masterful way, i don't know if i will ever become very good at this, but it wont be from lack of knowledge that's for sure..im glad your getting some time off from the menial chores of the day and i know you love your garden work , so enjoy that too, as from being from Alaska i know how the weather can be…., thank you Elaine so much for this blog….grizz


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Welcome back everyone!*
> 
> ...


Thank you Grizzman for your ongoing support, and most wonderful words of encouragement!! I'm glad you are enjoying this blog


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Back at last!*

Our weather has been so absolutely beautiful these past weeks, intermingled with Easter holiday … much time was spent in the Great Outdoors!! I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday weekend, and maybe even some good spring sunshine as well! The flower beds are tidied up and ready to show off their budding glory, but alas the rain has returned. And so … it's time to continue on with this Marquetry series!

*I'm sure you all remember how many adorable little grapes were sand-shaded and put back into their clusters!* I now have 12 clusters to work with. For sure, 6 of them will be used for the other 3 panels of the wine box … most likely 2 or 3 clusters will be worked into Nouveau Gal's bouquet … leaving the extras to be used (should I desire) on the lid.










Relieved that these little gems are ready whenever I am, I can now put them aside, because I want to play with some part of the design that is less involved. *A change of pace is as good as a rest … time for 'dress making'!!*










Because the background veneer of Brazilian Rosewood is dark, *I don't want the dress dark as well. * The window method allows me to view quite easily what will look best … and clearly the lightest section of this Walnut Burl (inside the window area) is too dark for use. Onto the next veneer … and the next … until I find exactly what I want to use for Nouveau Gal's dress.










Remember that I'm also trying to adhere to the same veneer thickness … or as close as possible,* not wanting to scrape and sand my little heart out after the fact!* I have LOTS of different veneers, but not as many to choose from when it comes to the slightly thicker ones.

Even when I found the 'dress veneer' ... I hesitated a bit because Quilted Ash is not exactly fun to work with. But I kept coming back to that same veneer because the quilted pattern seemed so perfect for the dress. *I know it doesn't look like much at the moment, but just be patient and you'll see what happens!!*

The photo above shows the Quilted Ash beneath, and held in place with tape while I scribe wherever wood meets wood within the window … which is basically everywhere except down at the very bottom. Once I scribed, I inserted the upper part of the template back in place … and then the lower section in place …...........










*just to add some confusion!!* Actually, I have to continually remind myself that there is a motif that is also part of this front design. Both top and bottom motif will come into play … but not right at this moment because I'm not ready yet to deal with it. I just want to know the general layout of the motif. I'm afraid you'll probably have to wait much longer to visualize the layout more clearly. *I just stuck this part in for those of you who wish to be as constantly aware as I have to be!! *

Because I'm a woman, and I have the prerogative to change my mind *  *… the original idea of using the second face to create a wine coaster, has radically changed. This second one, (entitled) *"Nouveau Lady"* will become a complete picture … *a gift for our beautiful granddaughter Abby upon her 13th birthday in June!! *

With that desire in mind, comes the manner in which all pieces of the front design will be cut from now on. Apart from the two faces and body parts already completed, I'll cut two of everything. And … except for the wine spigot hole … all pieces will remain completely whole. *Therefore giving concrete reason why the motif will be cut into my Nouveau Gal at a later date.*










*OKAY … let's get this gal dressed for the occasion!!* The reason behind stating that Quilted Ash isn't fun to work with is because of the hard and soft nature of its grain. I find it hard to stick to my cutting line when the scroll saw is in constant quandary over speed! Zipping through the soft grain like butter, then grabbing back against the harder grain. *Better to cut with scroll saw than by hand though!!*

So with the back of her dress cut out, complete with accent lines (to be filled later) ... it's time for sand-shading.










It was easier to set this spoon of mounded silica sand down on my work table so I could photograph the method necessary for shading such an *extreme curve*. Holding the spoon above the hotplate of sand, the curved section is driven into the mound … then more hot sand is scooped onto the spoon in readiness, repeatedly until the desired shading occurs. The softer parts of Quilted Ash burn more quickly than the harder grain. Another reason I hesitated using this veneer.










* But sometimes it's really worth it to put up with a few pesky veneer traits!!* And the quirkiness of this interwoven grain pattern does have an upside … *very little shrinkage occurs from sand-shading!* I've set the sand shaded portion into *"Nouveau Lady"*, and applied a bit of lacquer thinner to both dress and arm veneers so you can see that when finish is (eventually) applied, there will be a good distinction (colour-wise) between the two. *I like how the quilted grains pop out!!*

These next two photos explain better the cutting arrangement … spigot hole cut from one of the two veneers for that particular section. And an over-view showing how the motif will interact when it's cut into the main Marquetry design for the wine box.



















*Now that Nouveau Gal is all dressed up … it's time to tackle her bouquet!*










Here is where I'll leave off for now, as you've had enough pictures to look at!! *Dealing with the bouquet will be lots of fun … trust me!! *

Thanks for reading … or just looking at the pictures!! and sending me all those wonderful words of encouragement. * Until next time, enjoy all the beautiful signs of spring!!!*


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Back at last!*
> 
> ...


Fantastic work. So life like.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Back at last!*
> 
> ...


Hi Elaine, spring has retreated for a few days this week, its cold again. I really like Art Nouveau works and I am eager to see you bring this picture to life. It really neat to see how the sand shading adds depth and interest to each piece. Thanks for sharing how you tackle a project like this. Peter


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Back at last!*
> 
> ...


Amazing ,,,, So glad I found this series as I really enjoy reading this and learning! Great work but that goes without saying.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Back at last!*
> 
> ...


Once again… I am amazed beyond words at your patience in doing this delicate work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Back at last!*
> 
> ...


Looking so good Elaine.
Your experience with veneer choice is really showing here.
This will be a truly outstanding piece.

I'll be by in a couple of weeks to see it.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Back at last!*
> 
> ...


I love the ash veneer choice! I know you struggled with the grain but I think you choose brilliantly. It soft and hard difference in the ash really make her shirt look alive.

Keep up the great work, I am so enjoying watching you!

Nate


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Back at last!*
> 
> ...


Elaine,

The quilted ash really is perfect for the dress. It's really hard to picture just how small these details are. You're doing a fabulous job on this masterpiece and a super teaching job as well. Your instructions are so complete and easy to follow that making this would be "a piece of cake" for me . . . sure, right, if I had YOUR talent, not to mention a whole lot better eyesight and manual dexterity!

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Back at last!*
> 
> ...


A perfect veneer choice Elaine, and the shading came out really well too. As they say, "The devil is in the details", but your choices are more on the heavenly side. Maybe more fun work for you than your 'Grapes of Wrath'. This motif will make a wonderful gift for your granddaughter.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Back at last!*
> 
> ...


My faithful followers!! ... I thank you all for these wonderful comments, and am truly grateful 
you still cling to my blog . 
The next one should be up sooner than later … I hope!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*

Finishing off previously, I told you that Nouveau Gal's bouquet would be next on the agenda … *and how fitting for this to happen with Spring now starting to bloom all over the place!!*










Her bouquet (seen through all that tape!) is full of grapes, flowers and leaves. At least the grape clusters are safely tucked away until needed …* but now I have a whole bunch of flowers to make!* And I say a whole bunch, because I definitely want extras … just in case!

The veneer I've chosen is called Sen. Very pale creamy yellow in colour with a hint of darker grain ... nondescript really until lacquers show off its mellow glow. *I don't want these daisy-type flowers to stick out like sore thumbs*, but I do want them to be a bit more yellow than natural Sen provides. Enter *NGR's* … Non Grain Raising stains, used primarily for the furniture repair and refinishing side of things. My supplier for this penetrating stain is Mohawk out of Vancouver … *and penetrate it does* … all the way through! If I'm going to stain, I have no desire to see some of it disappear during the sanding process!!










I did think about staining Maple veneer for the petals …......










............ but the Sen seemed to have a more pleasing depth to it. When creating Marquetry I love using the natural colours my wide range of veneers provide, however sometimes a wee touch of enhancement is necessary, and I can control the strength of colour by cutting the NGR with lacquer thinner … although it is a water based stain so I could have used water. The furniture refinisher in me dies hard … *water and lacquers don't mix!!*










The background leaves of the bouquet will be Poplar … used for it's natural green shade. I have to remember to allow excess along the top because the motif will run its way through the bouquet. The perimeter of the window area is scribed with knife blade and pencil in appropriate areas …...










......... then following the design, the flowers are drawn in. I've also drawn an extra flower in the waste section of the Poplar because, if you've noticed … *this gal has flowers in her hair!!* Any excess flowers beyond use for this particular design, can be set aside and incorporated into another design months or years down the road. I've built up a rather impressive supply of 'extras' over 35 years!! *Now having excused my way through excessive behaviour … back to the bouquet!* The grapes and leaves are roughly drawn in place as well. There are *two bouquets to make*, therefore two layers of Poplar are placed over a pad of* natural Sen veneer*.

*Why not stain the veneer first?* Well … you'll just have to continue reading and viewing to find that answer!!










Pilot holes are drilled, and then the flower's centre is cut away … from that point I begin to cut out the individual petals. I guess I forgot to follow through with photos at this point … *concentrating so totally on cutting out all those little petals!!*

As the extra flower was not part of the bouquet design, no pilot hole was needed to get that flower started … just simply cutting in from the edge.










With the flowers cut away, the two layers of Poplar are removed from the Sen veneer pad and placed aside for the time being. *You can see that the entire outline of the bouquet still remains to be cut.*










The Sen pad is trimmed to fashion the templates I'll use later.

As each petal was cut from the pad, it was set onto my work space beside the hotplate … *in sequence.* Did I mention there were 10 Sen veneers padded together? *That makes many petals!*, and far better to keep everything as organized as possible *because it's very hard to piece the petals of a flower back together the way Mother Nature intended otherwise!!*










*Yikes!* I must have really been concentrating on 'gathering my flowers' ... and also forgot to mention the Chestnut Burl veneer padded and used for the centres. One of each of the three flowers was pieced together and placed into its corresponding template … giving me an exact 'window' area to scribe for the centres to be cut.

In the process of doing that, I'm also able to mark (with arrows) on each template and the work table where the first petal begins. *You'd be amazed how helpful those little arrows are!!*










From there, I take that one pieced-together flower and pencil in where I want the shading to go … then sand shade one flower (shown in photo below at bottom right)* to make doubly sure* before setting up the petals in order for shading every part of that particular flower.

Notice the little yogourt container in the upper right corner? That holds the yellow NGR. Each petal … once shaded … is tossed into the container. For this particular flower … in all … *80 tiny little parts soaking in that little vat of colorant!*

How long should they soak? Penetration of the stain is almost immediate, however it doesn't really matter … up to one hour is usually long enough. But sitting over night won't hurt these little petals either.










They're scooped out of the vat and onto paper towels to dry before resorting back into organized chaos again!










*There are very good reasons for waiting until after sand shading is done before introducing the stain.*

Excessive heat during the shading process shrinks the veneer pieces … but the liquid stain helps rejuvenate that to a degree. I've also found, in the past, that trying to sand shade already stained veneers can be pretty dicy … *especially when using lacquer thinners mixed into the NGRs!* Live and learn … or baby, it'll burn!!!










*This one photo explains the whole process from start to finish* without all the tedious little bits in between!

And you thought for one moment that *I would not* put the rest of these photos in??! *I did the work … you get to look at the pretty pictures!!!*




























*Approximately 300 + little tiny petals were handled many times over *before they all came together. With tape trimmed away, and now set under light pressure … they are more than ready to be used!










*You don't want to know how many hours that took* … and neither do I!! I have only 'two words' of advice … *don't sneeze* until all those parts have found themselves planted firmly upon the sticky side of the tape!!

Believe it or not, sometimes this kind of repetitive work can be most relaxing! With the Classical music cranked up to reverberate off the workshop walls, the mind can drift quite easily … *to a world where Marquetry once flourished! *

It's rather nice to have those short blasts from a distant past … especially when the 'here and now' always seems so hectically crammed with everything else, *and then some!* It's time I got outside to 'stop and smell the roses' I know will bloom this summer. But dropping everything else for this moment in time … and settling myself into blogging to you all, my LJ buddies … feels that I truly have stopped to do just that. *Thank you!!*

*The next blog will hopefully become a 'visual garden bouquet' in full bloom … at last!!*

.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


You're attention to detail is absolutely amazing.
They say the devil is in the detail, in one of the pictures it
reminds me of CSI lol
I've been eagerly awaiting the next blog.
Jamie


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


Yep, the spring flowers are a-bloomin'

NICE!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


...as I sit and admire your blooms unfold with the full beauty that Mother Nature would likely have chosen, it's daybreak outside the window of my home office and to my suprise this morning the Pear trees on the front lawn have taken your lead and are offering their first blooms of the season to the landscape.

We've made it through another Indiana winter and spring is in the air.

You manage to convey that same refreshment each time your wonderful work starts coming together.

Best Regards. Len


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


I'm amazed at the amount of work and fine detail, but the end result is beautiful. The design colour and shading create such depth to the flowers. Do you have a Tim's that delivers double-doubles (Canadian code words) to you to keep you awake and alert when working on this? I noticed my posting arrived at 4:30 a.m. which would be a bit earlier your time. Can't wait to read the the next instalment.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


Just A M A Z I N G !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


Ok, I get the message Elaine. Folks with allergies shouldn't be doing marquetry work in Spring time! All very nicely done and instructive as well. I am learning a lot just plodding along reading your blog sprinkled with pearls of wisdom gained the hard way. Great work on the flowers and a little scary with all those tiny bits of veneer. I can just imagine myself fumbling around with the them, something like a logger cutting toothpicks. I wish I were doing some work like this, but I am in the garden under forced labor right now cutting branches instead of veneer. Luckily I can come back to your blogs as soon as the opportunity presents itself. Oh, oh, I have to go now! Coming dear………….!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


Your attention to details boggles the mind but I guess some of things I do will look the same way to other people! I will say your work is incredible!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


This is looking better and better Elaine.
I'll be back next week and seeing it up close will be high on my list of to do's.
I'm going to have to talk to you about those penetrating stains.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


Very nice. I like particularly the use of a technique similar to the Roentgen process "à la mosaique" dying the wood separately after cutting them in one piece of veneer.
Very creative


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


It's always a pleasure reading your blog Elaine.
I can't imagine the work that went in these flowers; they do sure look great.

Staining did give that extra pizazz. The color change for the best.

Oh! I almost forgot. my roses are showing a lot of promises. The tree flowered already.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


*It's wonderful to hear from you all* … especially knowing you're still eager for more!

*Jamie* .. sometimes I think the devil makes me do it  *Len* ... I'm glad you've made it through another winter, to that wonderful 'first bloom' sight! *Peter* ... yep, I sometimes burn the midnight oil to blog as there's seldom daylight time to indulge. Timmy's double/double at that hour?! I find a glass of red wine (instead) is a great way to help open up those channels of communication!! *Mike* ... forced labour? I bet you're enjoying every moment out in that clean, fresh spring air! Imagine … using your wife as an excuse though! .... Lol.

Again my thanks *to every one of you *for your wonderful comments. Continue to enjoy all those wondrous signs of the new season!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hello My Loyal LumberJock Followers!!*
> 
> ...


Elaine,

It's easy to forget just how tiny those pieces are! When we look at the photos, they all look large enough to handle. Then we look back at your previous blogs and realize they're practically microscopic!

Ice storm this week and more snow tonight. We'll enjoy your pretty flowers. It'll be a long time before ours are blooming!

L/W


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!

*Just to refresh your memory* ….. the clusters of grapes and all those flowers are completely ready to use. The Poplar veneer was chosen for the bouquet background, and the flower section removed from that background. If you look closely you'll see pencil marks roughly depicting the idea of leaves and grapes … with the scribed perimeter line yet to be cut.










*I'm not always a follower of penciled lines*, as you can see … but it's always good to have a visual line that can help when ready to do some freeform-cutting. I have a margin of excess Poplar along the top because the motif will run through this area.










The accented leaves are cut, leaving areas where the grapes will come into play. Once the leaves are sand-shaded …..... and the flowers put in place, *things are starting to take shape!*










*The placement of grape clusters is a bit trickier*, because I want them to look like they're poking out from underneath various leaves. With the design continuously taped from behind, I can clearly see what I'm doing … and it's a simple matter of cutting along a portion of leave, through that tape ….










..... slip a cluster of grapes underneath, and find it's position.










*With tape placed over the grape cluster where I'll be scribing*, it's put back in place to score my cut line. I decided to slip a portion of grape beneath a flower petal as well. *It's actually fun to work the design this way because you can play around with 'artistic licence'!!*

Once upon a time I used to be able to hand cut those pieces, but it's now much easier to accept what is … and use a piece of cardboard (beneath) for added stability *while putting the scroll-saw to good use!!*










With those grapes in place, I'm able to see where extra sand-shading is necessary … so those tiny pieces are individually taken out to darken up a bit, as well as leaf areas … *to help give that illusion of depth.*










Ah! *That doesn't look so bad now, does it?!! * Every now and again I have to 'step back' from the work to see it the way it will eventually be viewed. *It is always much easier to change something at this stage of the game!! *

Now … to quickly stray from Nouveau Gal to Nouveau Lady … I'll do the same for her bouquet, but will not incorporate grape clusters. *After all our soon-to-be 13 year old granddaughter is far too young to be thinking wine!!!*










To add extra flowers, I use the template (that houses that particular flower), ... *and with this window method* ... set it in place to scribe where the petals will go … *and be able to notice where I don't want to cut into a leaf at the same time!*










As it turned out, I decided to turf that particular part of the leaf after all …* artistic licence! *










Side by side! *The 'Old Dame' ... and the 'Young Chick'*. Considering an age factor of 50 years between Grandy and Abby … that's rather fitting I think!!!










*So here is the Spring Bouquet I promised* … and now it's time to sit back and put my feet up for the rest of this evening. *'Old' people deserve that kind of pleasure!!!*

Very soon now all these bits and pieces of the design will work their way together to form the whole picture … *and about time, eh?!* But first both Nouveau Gal and Lady need a hairdo!!

*As always … you cheer me with your wonderful comments* … I look forward to them each and every time!! Many thanks for continuing to follow along with me. *You all deserve a lovely glass of Merlot!!*


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


This is an amazing piece of artwork. What a beautiful thing to do for your granddaughter! I'll bet she'll hand it down to her kids and them to theirs. A wonderful legacy. Looking forward to seeing the finished item.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


Outstanding work I wish I were close by so I could visit and chat to learn how you do what you do.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


Elaine,

Your "painting" is really looking great! I wouldn't be able to make something look that realistic on an artist's canvas with paint, much less from wood. Your work is absolutely incredible.

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


The results are fantastic Elaine. I especially like the way you exercise 'artistic license'. I love changing my projects as better ideas arise and I think that is an important part of the creative process. Both lovely ladies are looking wonderful. Your granddaughter will surely cherish her version and who knows, maybe some day she will also be drinking wine out of the wine box decorated with the other one! As for being old, believe me, when you reach my age you will look back and wish you were as young again as you are now! Life is all about relativity (at least according to Einstein).


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


Elaine that is so nice
Jamie


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


Wowza.
I'll drink to this one….................


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


Old, schmold! You're just a young lady disguised as an older lady! Age is all in the head! My physical age is far older than my mental age so I don't worry about it and just act my mental age.

Your artistic license will never be revoked! Your work is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


...even Mother Nature is smiling at this offering.

Impressive. - Grandpa Len


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


"artistic license" indeed! That's just another way of saying "I changed my mind, and I'm gonna do something else. So THERE! BRRRRRRAAAP!" 

And I doubt your g-daughter would think of "wine" if you had left the grapes in hers. She'll be so overtaken with all that G-Mom put into this that she'll only see the love!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


Elaine, it is looking great. I can't imagine how you keep all these details sorted out. You are making two beautiful pieces of art.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


I read your blog last night Elaine… I thought I need to read it again when fully awake.
I had to figure out how you decide on the order of things.

So I just read it again. I think I understand.

It is looking great already; It will look fantastic when completed.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


Looks great Elaine. 
We'll be home tomorrow.
How's your schedule for a personal viewing?


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hey there … I'm back* … and if anyone is taking notice of my 'usual-blog-per-week' schedule … I'm ahead of myself!! That doesn't happen very often … but I figured you were all just as eager to see Nouveau Gal's bouquet come to life, as I was to show you!!
> 
> ...


*My friends *... you make me feel so good about keeping you in suspense! (wanting and waiting for the next blog) ... keeping you confused ! (where are you going with this?). Never in my life have I felt so honoured to be a part of such a wonderful and supportive group of people who shower me with such praise for what I love to do! ... *and I thank you all from the bottom of my heart!!! *

*Anna (newest buddy!)*... welcome to my blog . *Sandhill* ... aren't these blogs enough to teach you?! Hey buddy, anything you want to ask me is but a cyberspace message away!! *LW* ...thanks for always boosting my ego! *Mike*, you dear sweet man … relatively speaking, we will always be as young as our minds wish us to be, no matter what our bodies say … and that's all that counts! But you've given me something to ponder that I had not before. And that is the possibility of Granddaughter Abby eventually taking wine from this wine box! What a wonderful futuristic thought!! that I truly hope will happen . *Jamie …. Redryder(Mike) .... Erwin …. GrandpaLen .... Joein10asee. .... Peter. .... and Ian: * My thanks to you all for such supportive comments!! *Paul* .... I figured you must be heading home! Personal viewing can be as soon as you want it to be!! Looking forward to shop-talk and wine … Merlot, of course!!
*Hey … you all have an open invitation to drop in and visit with me! ... whatever your wine preference!!*


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*

*It's time for Nouveau Gal and Lady to get a lovely hairdo! * And so the front panel that I began working on so very many blogs ago!! ... incorporating the Poplar veneer motif into the rich Brazilian Rosewood veneer background … comes back into the light of day.










My pinky and forefinger are holding Nouveau Gal (literally by the hair!) and a straight edged section of the template in proper position.










With tape holding other parts down so nothing shifts, I pencil around where needed … and scribe everywhere else, as this whole portion will now be entering into the background.



















Then everything is dismantled. Notice the lower curlycue of motif remains intact with the background … because there are grapes that enter that portion of the motif.



















The scribed lines are then 'shoe-polished' in for better visibility … and that whole portion to be cut is taped securely to a piece of cardboard for support during the scroll saw cut.

*You must be wondering why all those X's are marked everywhere?* … 'workshop messages' ... as a reminder for me to be cutting on the inside of that scribed line. Sometimes you really have to* think* … what side of the scribed line should be cut … inside or outside?? When the Exacto blade scribes all around the outside of Nouveau Gal, the cut line is fully exposed. For NGal to fit snuggly into that space, rule of thumb states you should* cut on the inside of the scribed line to achieve that snug fit. *

*It's a good rule to follow* … however, I feel quite fortunate just being able to *follow* the line!! I'm not going to fly into a hairy conniption if I stray from the inside to the outside or smack down the centre … because … and I've said this before … *filler is my friend!!*

*Just to 'clarify'* … because for some of you younger and more capable members able to follow lines, and wanting to learn the finer points of protocol …* this is one of the more important points of Marquetry 101!!* I've purposely marked 'waste' and a dotted line on the photo below to show that I should cut on the waste side of the scribed line.



















Hey! *Whadaya know?!!* You can clearly see (peering through the magnifying glass!) that I'm doing exactly what I should be doing. *Please allow me to bask in this splendorous moment as it is very short lived!! *

Now … with the background veneer cut to incorporate Nouveau Gal it's time to fit her into place … and work the motif into the bouquet.










*Ah! I like what I see!!* And that's exactly what I thought, walking into the workshop to start another day of play. *But wait!! Something's wrong!!!*










............. and I noticed it right away as I gazed upon my NGal from a distance.

It is always good practice to step away from the constant up-front and intense working of your design. *Most importantly because this is the time any changes can easily be made!*










I didn't like how the Poplar of the bouquet and the Poplar of the motif collided … *that didn't look good at all!* But an easy enough fix to remove excess from the bouquet …........










........... and yes, because I've blown this photo up so things can be seen clearly … *OMG! Look at all those gaps!!* They look much larger than in real life and will really be nothing at all once the filler comes into play.

*My mentor and teacher*, Herbert Lapins, explained to me (many years ago) that gaps are actually good! As wood tends to swell, these filled gaps allow movement without damaging the Marquetry picture. *That was his story … and I'm sticking to it!!*

In actual fact, the poor fellow was having 'seeing issues' such as I'm experiencing more and more as I 'mature'. *Once upon a time I didn't need anywhere near the amount of filler I need today!!* ......But I digress!! The fix was made, and all is much better now 










*At last … it's time to tackle her hairdo!!*










*I've chosen Bird's Eye Maple for her hair.* Nouveau Gal will be restricted to the confines of the motif … however, because there are no restrictions for Nouveau Lady's hair, a second piece of Maple is place underneath the scribed section made for my Gal. Notice the second piece has a black asterisk on either side (more workshop messages to myself!).



















*And this is when I got confused because I wasn't paying attention!! *

With the two veneers put together, I marked with an overly big dot just where I wanted to stop cutting … to separate the two veneers so that I could continue on finishing off my Gal's haircut. Nouveau Lady's haircut would happen a bit later. * However* … I started at the wrong side of the veneer and ended up actually starting where I should have stopped. But, not only that … *I ended up cutting in the wrong direction!!* Are you confused yet?!!!

*Back-track* … pencil in arrows as I obviously *need more messages to myself!* ... and start again. Thankfully I had caught myself before going too far into that cut! And so the photo below shows Nouveau Lady (granddaughter Abby's B.Day-gift-to-be) waiting patiently for me to give her lots more style …* and work around that boo-boo!*










But first I have to work with Nouveau Gal … and yes, Rosewood is so brittle it doesn't take much to brake off points like this. What puzzles me is how once broken off they can just disappear into thin air! *Another fix!!*










.......... and a minor change to make. I've marked where a leaf was supposed to go, but because of the issues I had blending the motif and bouquet … I did not want the same thing to happen here. *Enter flower power!!*



















Once the decision was made where to place the daises in her hair … and where the leaves would go … and how the hair would 'fall' into place …............










............ the cutting began. And this time I was more attentive once *Nouveau Lady's hairpiece was put in place* for the cut! You can see where the flowers, restricted to NGal's motif … carry through as the whole flower in NLady's veneer. A very rough outline of where the remainder of flower would be was penciled in* reminding me not to cut outside that penciled line.*




























*A bit of sand-shading and there's her stylish do!*

This blog was rather long, trying to get her hairdo finished so I could move on. I'm just hoping you didn't get lost along the way … *or drift off to sleep!!*

I'm sure you'll find the next blog more stimulating! *I'm going to show you how gaps just disappear like magic!* Now … if only all these little bits and pieces of messages taped to surfaces all about me would just disappear!! Oh-oh … so … now you know I didn't exactly deal with them *all* before blogging!!!!

*Thanks again for tapping in and following my every move!!!* Until next time … I hope you enjoy some playtime of your own


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Elaine I thought there was some witchcraft involved in this
now I see the word magic I know I was right. 
This is incredible, I never knew what went into these pieces
It is a wonder to watch
Jamie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to see your blog end for the day Elaine. I appreciate that you are making special efforts to show us 'younger folks' how to keep ourselves in line, so to speak. Well, if I can't do this kind of marvelous work, at least I can dream about it! Those 'messages' are a very good idea. I will have to try that. The picture is looking absolutely wonderful and I'm glad you are making a few small mistakes and experiencing some trouble with maverick pieces of veneer and making small improvements where you want. We learn a lot when we see how you handle those little problems!

I'm in seventh heaven with marquetry blogs by two talented artists, yourself and Paul both all in the same day. I am sure I will have forgotten most of it by the time I get back into the shop, but It's wonderful that I can just reread the blogs when that time comes. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Pic 4
" Notice the lower curlycue of motif remains intact with the background … because there are grapes that enter that portion of the motif."

WHAT? *More *grapes? Oh noooooes! I thought we wuz done with the grapes! 
..
Pic 9 & 10
"I didn't like how the Poplar of the bouquet and the Poplar of the motif collided … that didn't look good at all! "

I keep scrolling back up to that pic, trying to figger out how you even SAW that?? Looks fine to me. But then again, whatthehell do *I *know about marquetry? 
.
And once again…. another nice blog in the saga of the Nouveau Gals


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


*Thanks Jamie* ... but I know you create your own kind of witchcraft, constantly coming up with all kinds of marvellous ideas in wood!! You are not only an inspiration to us, but also to the younger generation who bloom under your guidance 

*Hi Mike! * Your comments always make me smile! Ah … sorry, but you've already created your own marvellous Marquetry Dragon complete with a totally awesome frame … so what more could I possibly teach you?! But I'm really glad you're enjoying this blog *that just may carry you all the way through the summer!*

*Joe* ... thanks for that chuckle! It take a lot of grapes to produce wine … and somehow there just never seems to be enough … *grapes*, that is!! So … When are you going to try some Marquetry?!!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Elaine,

Your 'Blogosphere Presence' is extraordinary, akin to peering over your shoulder in a classroom.

You make me feel as though, with this tutorial at my fingertips, I could sit down to a scroll saw and be informed enough to attempt a first project. 
I have always been in awe of Marquetry and now you have enlightened us (me) to some of the techniques which were such a mystery.

Thank You for taking the time and effort to present this so clearly in your Blog.

Best Regards. - Len

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


This is coming along sooooo well. 
Just a few comments on your comments:
- On the chevalet you see one side (the left) better than the other so the rule of thumb is clockwise around parts and counter-clockwise around backgrounds, keeping the line on the left. Does that make sense?
- I've seen you cut and you don't miss many lines. The bit in the photo looks pretty darn good.
- Photos seem to have a way if expanding the gaps … some kind of evil camera magic. I've had pieces that I thought were perfect until I looked at the photos.
- Very nice saves (use of artistic license) on the bouquet and hair.

Great work! I'll be over to see her soon.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow! I'm amazed!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


I was watching a woodworking video were the author was so monotonic that I almost fell asleep and decided to check LJ.
You blog awakened me; very engaging as usual. I must confess, I thought the picture with the "Xs" was a treasure map… 

"because for some of you younger and more capable members able to follow lines": 
Most of the time I feel fortunate to cut close to the line.

I Googled Herbert Lapins your mentor and found your profile. I am blown away by your work!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Thanks E for taking us along on this fascinating journey. Your work challenges and inspires. Sharing your work is very generous. Thanks again and GREAT WORK!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


You people sure know how to puff up my feathers! Many thanks!!

*Len* ... "blogosphere presence" ... Interesting! I'm certainly glad you feel you could start right in and do some Marquetry by reading my blog, because that's what it's all about! This project (being a bit more involved) would be classified toward the 'advanced lessons'. But I think anyone who has a yen to give marquetry a try, will discover just how much fun this wood-styled art form can be … and that it's only a matter of practice and patience before quality improves. Pretty much applies to anything one decides to tackle and sets their mind to accomplish, eh?!

*Paul* ... You make perfect sense … inside, outside, right or left! Glad we've finally made contact, and looking forward to your upcoming visit!

*Ian* ... Glad I keep you awake!! I forgot that over a year ago, being a member of the Cowichan Valley Arts Council, I was asked to submit a profile. I had no idea you could find me by googling Herbert Lapins … Talk about being totally blown away!!

*Erwin and Rick* ... Many thanks for your uplifting comments!!


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Good morning Elaine. Your work is amazing! This is quite a process to put the project all together. I'm enjoying reading your blog and seeing the work in progress. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Elaine. Its a beautiful spring day here at the cottage in Wasaga Beach and the cable guy was around to hook up the internet so I am back on-line. I'm enjoying your blog very much and continue to be amazed at the intricate and beautiful work.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


*Hi Anna! * Good to hear from you … and plan to get in touch when this week comes to an end! Company and appointments have me tied up and unfortunately away from my workshop . Glad to hear that you're enjoying this blog!

*Peter* ... Cabin life for us happens mid May … minus Internet connection! Good to know you're connected though, and continue to be a faithful follower!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Elaine,

Your work continues to amaze me! I wish I had such good eyesight; I can't see the gaps in the enlarged photos so there's no chance I would see any in your work. Your details all look perfect to me.

The reason nearly everything I make has straight lines is because I can't see well enough to follow a curve. I can set up a cut BEFORE the tablesaw is powered up and not risk life or limb, but I can't put my nose on the scroll saw or bandsaw while cutting and expect safety or accuracy! I only make curves with a pattern that I first bandsaw or scroll-saw (way outside the line) and then sand down little by little on the spindle sander until I get it right. After that I use a pattern bit in the router to follow it. I don't think that method would be very useful for veneers!

So your blog series is allowing me to enjoy a vicarious journey into marquetry that I could never experience otherwise. Many thanks.

L/W


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Hi L/W … How right you are about your method of following the line not being useful when working with veneers!! However my eyesight sucks big time when it comes to following exact lines … even when I'm using my high-powered magnifying glass. We just do whatever we can, eh?! 
So glad to know you're enjoying these blogs. I in return appreciate and enjoy your comments!!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Holy Moly but time is flying by!!* There are slips of paper all around my kitchen desk (where I'm blogging to you all on my laptop at this very moment!) ... messages reminding me to do this … do that … don't forget … appointments to keep … plans to make … phone calls. * Yikes!!* I don't know about you folks, but when I see this kind of mess pile up I just head straight to the workshop  Today I couldn't avoid it any longer … *the mess had to be cleared away so I could blog!!*
> 
> ...


Please keep sharing!!! Wonderful stuff!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Hi Everyone!*

It's been a wonderful time filled with family, visitations, luncheons and dinners … *all in celebration of my Dad's 93rd Birthday!!* But now our company has gone back home … the dust has settled … and I've finally returned to some serious time in the workshop.

Finishing off Nouveau Gal's hair means this main front panel for my wine box is complete!










At the same time Nouveau Lady got her hairdo done too … so I could work on both in preparation for gluing to their respective substructures.










*Of course, this is the neat and tidy version you get to see! * … the front of this design was totally covered with low-tac masking tape, then flipped over to remove all the bits and pieces of tape that had been keeping things all together up to this point.










With the front tape firmly finger-pressed down on the front side, a stiff brush is used to scrub the back side of the picture to remove all clinging silica sand from the cut lines. There's nothing worse (after the fact) than to see a little white spot of sand marring an otherwise clean dark line of filler!! *What do they say about "an ounce of prevention" ?!!*










*Now I do have to stress another important factor when working Marquetry.* You always have two sides to choose from!! With the Window Method of cutting, I prefer to keep the side I've been working upon as what will become my finished side. But … I could easily have chosen to reverse this design. Nouveau Gal would have looked good either way. *However* …............










This is my very old wine box that will soon make the trip to cabin life! *Yes … I like Nouveau Gals!!* … Art Nouveau in general. Actually I cheated quite a bit on this one with the use of indelible outlining, and drawing in her face and fingers. Either I didn't feel capable of going the whole 9 yards with the use of more intricate cutting … or I was pressed for time. *I'll go for the latter, with the idea that I was in a rush to pour myself that first glass of Merlot from my Marquetry Wine Box!!*

Whatever the decision … reverse side or the front that's been seen throughout working … the choice is yours to make *before applying filler!* Just remember … the (protective) masking tape covers the good side of the design. This particular knowledge will come in handy *for me to remember* when the other 3 panels of this wine box design are ready for filler!!










As you can see in this picture I'm set to begin mixing my filler … I use Weldbond glue. It's white, but dries clear. Therefore it will not weaken the enhancement of colour added. My pigment is simply powder tempera … the stuff kids love to do finger painting with! There is absolutely no reaction once lacquers are applied.

Many years ago, *through a discouraging amount of trial and error*, I finally found this powder to be the answer. Trust me on this … because I don't want you to go through what I went through. *Pigmentation blooming and spreading from filled lines once an application of lacquer hits it, is not a pretty sight … nor an easy fix!!!*

Okay … so the glue … the powdered colour (black for this purpose) ... and lastly the ingredient that helps to form an easy-to-spread paste … sawdust. I collect the dust from my scroll saw and strain it through a tea strainer so that *only the finest particles are used in the making of this filler.*










The filler is pressed into all the cut lines … accent lines … *and gaps!! of which there are plenty*, using a painters palette-knife. They vary in shapes and sizes, but the best I've found are shorter (a bit thicker) and are strong enough for pushing filler in, and scraping excess off. Because this mixture is wet, you want the veneers to remain flat while working the goop in. Waxed paper under a bit of light weight is sufficient during this process.

When the whole back side of the design is filled, it's covered with a layer of waxed paper and place it under heavier pressure. I don't want the extreme pressure of a press … just a few heavy books, slabs of wood or a concrete block will do. *The idea is to keep the design flat while the filler dries … which I usually let stand over night.* Extreme pressure would make the protective tape harder to remove, and possibly tear out grain in the process.










When the filler is completely dry, it's time to scrape the remaining excess to smooth the back surface. I use a combination of paint scraper and straight razor blades to achieve this. *It's not hard work* … but time consuming because in some cases a second layer of filler is needed. For instance, although I tried hard to keep to the same thickness of veneers … the veneer for the centre of each flower was thinner than the surrounding petals. *So that second layer of filler bumped it up to the level of the petals.*










In addition to that second patched layer of filler, there were numerous small areas that were either missed or filler had pulled out while scraping. Seen through the light of a window is enough to show where those small areas can be quickly filled … I've helped you find them all by circling over the tape. *If you've found more gaps than what I've circled, well … sorry … it's too late!*

While the filler was in 'drying mode' I was busy preparing the other 3 panels …........










Here you see the background sections minus their motifs. The design, transferred via carbon paper, onto the taped areas designated.

*Well! I seem to have misplaced a few photos!!* Oh well, I'll find them … but in the meantime … back to Nouveau Gal ….......










*Okay … up close, this doesn't look too pretty!*

With the filler totally dry, the protective tape is removed from the front … and it really is quite neat how 'all-together and flexible' this thin design has become. * Look Ma … no tape!!* However some of the filler has leaked through to the good side. Some can be dealt with right now … with the rest cleaned up after it's been glued in place.










Using the Exacto knife chisel blade, I can quickly remove much of the excess. Bonus … *the glue in the filler mix actually prevents pigment from penetrating into the raw veneer! * What doesn't look all that great right now … *won't even be noticeable later!*

I know I'm all over the place … but … Nouveau Lady needed all this attention as well after being cut into a background of Walnut Burl. *The following few photos tells her story!*




























*Check out her hair-do!!* With a piece of doorskin prepared with rolled-on Weldbond glue, Nouveau Lady was set in place then covered with a protective layer of waxed paper and ….......










........... put into the press. *Now, this is what I call extreme pressure!!*

*The glue gives approximately 10 minutes grace should anything go wrong.* I just happen to know that little tidbit of information! ... and that the veneer face can be carefully lifted with the aid of much larger palette knives.

Many years ago …* with brain totally disengaged* … I went through the process of applying glue, placing the veneer design … *good side down!* … on its mounting board, covering with waxed paper and taping edges to prevent slippage. It wasn't until I was starting to clamp down onto the surface that my brain thankfully engaged in time to notice my dumb move …* and the rush was on to carefully remove it without causing further damage!!*

In that particular case, I just stuck the design under light pressure until the glue (on it's good surface) had dried … scraped to remove the rough excess, then glued it up properly. Because this glue dries clear, and nothing had to be stained afterwards, everything worked out. *But I'll never forget that flutter of panic experienced over almost ruining weeks of work!!*










Ah! *There's the pretty lady!!* Using the same scraping tools, I go over the surface *lightly*. Having to go in every direction following the various grain patterns means *careful attention must be applied to prevent grains from pulling out. *

Now that Nouveau Lady is to this stage, I'll tuck her away for the time being. I'm hoping to make an Intarsia frame for this one … and also hoping I can have it ready for that Very-Special-Teenage-Birthday coming up!

*Back to Nouveau Gal* … she's ready to glue onto the wine box base.










*You would have had a hard time controlling your laughter if I had blogged about building this basic box*… so I saved myself that embarrassment!! At least it's square … well … almost!

Anyway, I dragged my hide-glue and coffee-perk-heater out from the dungeon … *just to prove to Paul (aka Shipwright) that I do use the stuff every now and then!!* I glued strips of Rosewood veneer along the top edge of the box.










*Rosewood isn't very bendable*, so I dunked my 'metal form' into the coffee pot to heat up … dunked the strip of veneer into the hot water as well … did the wrap and let it dry. All that, so I could veneer the wine spigot hole … with the seam at the top of the hole where it wouldn't be noticeable.










With that job finished … *I quickly put my hide-glue back into the dungeon!* How is it I can paint an entire wall without getting one little drop of paint on myself? But … put hide-glue in front of me and I get that icky sticky stuff everywhere!!!

It's time to glue Nouveau Gal onto the front of the wine box … with *Brain's engaged!!!*

It's also time to introduce another of my beautiful presses. I know someone out there was interested in my presses … and so …....










The reason for the cover? This press resides in my spray room, and overspray tends to land everywhere! *Drum-roll please!!*










Hummmmmm … I must remember to change my calendar!! Top right corner … another reason time seems to fly past all too quickly. A flip of pages and tomorrow February will become April. *I might as well wait until May … we're almost there!!*

*And speaking of 'being almost there'* … I am almost finished tonight's blog! To prevent this well made box from exploding under pressure, various measures are taken … and this simple setup quickly adjusted before each side comes under pressure. * Which is a pretty good indication of how square this box really is … don't you think?!! *










Apply glue … *make sure the good side is facing up!!* … align … tape edges … cover with waxed paper …..



















*I'm going to leave you all in suspense now!*

The next blog will deal with the other 3 panels … that's if I find those missing photos!! Even now my thoughts are churning over a design for the lid … so there's another blog. And cabin life is fast approaching!

*I can't get over all the entertaining comments I've received from my most devoted followers!* It's wonderful to receive them, read them … and feel your enthusiasm! Thanks again for keeping me company


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Another awe-inspiring … "WOW" from me


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Elaine it is a wonderful blog and I'm on the edge of my chair
I looking forward now to see it in all its glory
Jamie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


I learned a lot from this amusing and detailed blog Elaine. Now that you have made me aware of some of the many problems I might encounter with the filling, gluing, scraping and pressing, I will be hard pressed to create my own disasters. But I am up for the challenge (whether I like it or not). What a wealth of knowledge and experience you possess. We should make you a national treasure. In the meantime, while Canada, America and Norway argue about which nation should do that, we will be awaiting the next thrilling installment.

The gal came out wonderful as I fully expected she would, given your masterly expertise and talent. As for the box, I was thinking that if you had mitered the box corners you could glue on the panels before assembling the box, which would make it easier and safer to press glue the marquetry. Not a criticism, just a thought, as I realize that the butt joints are quick, easy and strong.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Wow, Elaine. This marquetry really look great. Your blog is interesting and well done. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the great comments!!* It's quite a thrill … knowing some of you are actually on the edge of your seats in anticipation!! 
Keep pumping me full of ego, *Mike*, and I won't be able to get my head through the workshop door!! Your idea of gluing the design directly onto miter cornered panels is a great one … but I'm challenged enough with butt joints 
Actually, because I gave myself a bit of wiggle-room for each veneer panel … I can do slight adjustments for aligning both sides of the motif as each panel is glued to the box. Maybe I should learn some carpentry skills, eh?!! I can see where it could make things easier. *But I'm so used to my unorthodox ways!!*


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Elaine thanks for the enjoyable and informative progress update. She's looking real good. I'm looking forward to the unveiling.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


"How to use hide glue with no mess " and "Boxmaking 101 " lessons are on every day at my shop Elaine. Drop over any time. .... 

This is such a cool tutorial.

*Mike*, you're right about her wealth of knowledge and experience. I am just too lucky to live ten minutes away and have her as a mentor.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


This is an entertaining, informative, interesting and ->just plain fun<- blog!

Thanks for taking us along on the journey!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


I have followed your blog all the way, even rereading them so I could glean every bit of knowledge and understand everything you were saying. Thank you for your open candor and sharing of knowledge, this was like getting a free marquetry class. Your work is beyond beautiful, I know you are glad to get your box done but I am going to miss these lessons. Thanks again.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Wow! This is amazing! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product and I'll bet your grand daughter is going to love her birthday gift. Your blog is so informative and entertaining. Marquetry looks like quite a process but beautiful. Painting in wood!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


That's a great Blog Elaine.

I am going to have my teacher read it. He always insists on on no gaps, precision and a couple thousands of an inch. Now I got a great tutorial on filling the gaps, I can indulge myself with a 1/64 and 1/32 here and there.

Seriously your project is looking great and the blogs are extremely useful to me.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


*Once upon a time … actually not that long ago … I entertained the thought of teaching Marquetry.* The years have rolled by, with little time (it seems) to put that thought in motion. The worry of this beautiful art form gradually going the way of antiquity … *being the ancient art it is* … kept that grain of thought resurfacing. After all, where would I be … or what would I be doing right now if not for the fact that I was taught Marquetry so many years ago?! Apart from all the rewarding facets of home life, *Marquetry (and now Intarsia) woodwork art has fulfilled my life!
*

LumberJocks website … so filled to the brim with artistic talents, so many woodworkers willing to share, teach, and bond in friendship … has really opened my eyes to a whole new world!! It's wonderful to meet like-minded 'buddies' who share their creative love. *Above all … through LJ I've found that Marquetry remains a vibrant art form!*

From so many wonderful comments … especially throughout this blog … I've gleaned the concept of having taught something to some of you! And quite suddenly, this morning while reading these latest comments … I wondered. *Maybe (although not exactly the way planned) ... I have begun this path toward teaching …?!
*

Okay … I can hear you all saying "Enough with the sappy stuff already!". All sappiness aside … your comments have a great and powerful influence upon me!, and they are all very much appreciated. *And way beyond all snappiness … You bunch are a heap of fun!!*


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying this, but as I read each instalment I realize more and more I would not have the patience for doing the tiny pieces and the detail! It's really a work of art.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Teach is a wonderfull and noble thing Elaine. Go for it.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Beautiful Marquetry, Thank you for the excellent blog.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Elaine, this has been a wonderful blog and I have learned so much from the technical details you have shared. I'm especially intrigued by your recipe for making the colored filler (mastic) using tempura paints. I am definitely going to re-apply that one in my future work. And I think it was me that was interested in your high pressure presses.

One thing I am not clear on, it looks like your glued your marquetry to a door skin, then glued the doorskin onto the box surface? Why not glue the marquetry to the box substrate directly?

Again, tremendous blog, thank you for investing the time in documenting and sharing with us, we all benefit from your wealth of knowledge! Elaine, I strongly encourage you to take that step into teaching. Heck with you and Paul being so close is a new Marquetry school being established there really that much of a stretch?


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


*Hi Julie … Ian …Dennis … and Mathew!* Many thanks for your lovely comments! Sorry it's taken so long to give my thanks but I've been really busy in the workshop!! More blogging to come 

*Mathew:* Good luck experimenting with the tempura … it really does work. What were you using for your mastic? I believe what you were getting confused about was Nouveau Lady … the one gal I'm preparing for my granddaughter's b.day gift … was glued onto door skin. However, you're right … *I did glue Nouveau Gal straight onto the box substrate.* I'm afraid you are all guinea pigs with my 'teachings' abilities!!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

*Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!

*BUT* ... before I get farther into this blog I'm wondering if anyone out there has had a window jump up in front of them while on this particular site stating: *"Warning … Visiting this site may harm your computer. Contains Malware!!"* ??? It's never happened before, until this evening when I tapped in!!

Okay … I'll try not to worry about crashing hard-drives and all things exploding in cyber-space … *and get on with this blog:*










I knew somebody out there in LumberJock Land was interested in my presses. *I'm glad you got to view my 'pride & joy' press Mathew!*

So … now that Nouveau Gal was successfully pressed, I applied tape to her edges to facilitate a clean trim. Rosewood and a few other brittle veneers like to shed grain while trimming … the tape helps to prevent that from happening. Then a bit of 'drum sanding' to clean up the spigot hole ….........




























*The method I use to prevent the smearing of veneer colours into other veneers … especially dark smudging into those light ones* … is to apply a few coats of sanding sealer to the raw veneer surface *BEFORE* trying to sand anything. In fact I don't even sand then! I use my hand-dandy straight edged razor to scrape the surface … then apply more sanding sealer.










The sanding sealer left behind will help to fill some of the grain … however, at this point it's more important to preserve the clean colours of each veneer. Another coat of sealer is sprayed onto the surface and the box set aside to dry while I apply some* thought* to the other 3 panels.

*Why not just leave that front panel alone until the rest of them have been glued on and are ready for spray finish??* Well … I tend to be a bit hard on things … and in the process of gluing 3 other panels to this box, it's nice to know that the lacquered surface can handle a few scratches that are much easier to remove than having to remove scratches from raw surfaces!

I know I wasn't as fussy while gluing took place for those other panels. In comparison, very little time was spent in the cutting of their design. *Nouveau Gal warranted that extra bit of tender lov'n care!!*

The next series of photos will show the progression of those other 3 panels … from the first showing a rough penciled idea, along with pad of Poplar veneer ready for leaf-making, the flower template I'll use for scribing, and the grape clusters that will be inserted into the large leaf design afterwards.




























With one end of the design cut out from the Rosewood background (these 3 panels padded together minus the motif design), *the top 'waste' section from that cut is used as a template to scribe for a close duplicate* on the other end of the panel … and the scribe lines enhanced with shoe polish. I finally used up all my old hardened black polish and am happily using my soft and pasty brown stash!! ... wishing I had thrown out that black stuff a long time ago. *Waste not, ya know?!!*



















*Now comes the fun stuff!!* Blocking up one end while inserting the padded Poplar under the other, a leaf is scribed.



















*BUT* … before I cut that leaf out, I want to insert my grape cluster … and that is so much easier to do beforehand! So … the grape cluster template is used to scribe exactly where I want those grapes to 'hang'. A pilot hole is drilled …........










*By now … my faithful followers! ... you are well versed in all the many facets of preparing a Marquetry design!!* The cutting, and sand shading. The piecing together and face-taping. Filling the back, light pressure while drying. The slow but necessary process of scraping away excess filler, then refilling in spots wherever needed.

............... and surprisingly this came together very quickly! *BUT* ... before the filler was applied to the backs of these panels, I had to stop and seriously contemplate their succession, as the design had to be used in the reverse for a match in one panel … and another not only reversed, but upside down!! *Ya … I know … that doesn't really make sense!* So I'm not giving much thought as to the why of it. *That the motifs had to match up at the end of the day was my only concern!!  *










Once I was happy with what I saw … and these are the fronts that will show … protective tape was applied, and the mess of back tape removed. This whole process may seem (to some) an outrageous waste of tape, and indeed I did go through a whole roll of masking tape in the making of this entire Marquetry design … well, almost. There's still some left. But it only cost a buck … I'm okay with that!! * Landfill is another issue entirely!!!* But I digress …......

*At long last, the prepared 3 panels were glued to their substrate box!!* Edges were trimmed and sanding sealer applied, and scraped off a few times.



















*Not a bad match … eh?!!*










With a few more coats of sanding sealer … a few more sessions with the razor blade … and a final coat of sealer (just for good measure!) ... Nouveau Gal with her 'entourage' of motifs, grapes and flowers was set aside to rest!










*Rest? ... that sounds like a really good idea!!* The last blog for Nouveau Gal will concentrate of the construction of her lid. Yes, you heard me right! * I am going to build this lid with my very own hands!!* Okay … I can afford to be a teensy-weensy bit boastful at this point because it's actually in the final stages of completion … *mitered corners and all!!*

But if that isn't enough enticement for you to tap in next time … maybe the thought of viewing a special visitor* I bet you'll all recognize *will make you curious enough, eh?!!

I'll try to get this final blog out fairly soon as there won't be much time left before cabin life begins for us … *BUT* just in case some of you are starting to get all teary-eyed over the thought of it being the last blog … remember … *there's still Nouveau Lady for me to blog about!!* ................

You are all such a fun bunch of artistic people who know how to shower this gal with encouragement and wonderful praise … *do you think I'm about to give that up?!!*

Thanks for following, and I'll chat again … *soon!!* Nightie-night


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Elaine, that is one big leap in the project it is looking great
I'm really enjoying your blog on this
Jamie


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Elaine, she is absolutely gorgeous. I enjoyed the journey and seeing her come together and look forward to the next instalment. On a trip to Italy a few years ago while in the Sorrento area I marvelled at the local craftsman who made marquetry boxes. I'm not sure that they would be okay with "wine in a box" but your work is every bit a good as that of those Italian masters. Milk in bags, wine in boxes is that a Canadian thing?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Very interesting. You do beautiful work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Your box is stunning! i marvel at this work, it is so detailed. 
About your malware popup, that particular one is an ad for a service that provides protection.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful Marquetry!!! I really like your design and Technique.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


well elaine when i saw this come into my email box i wanted to see it, but i was PRESSED for time and had to wait, but once i got things calmed down, i was not pressed up against the wall, but you have one very nice tool there, this is a wonderful blog and im learning quite a bit here, thank you so much for your time and your talent here..to me when this gets done it should be showcased, its so darn pretty and so much work …but well worth it, and the joy of doing it, to me a big part of wood work is really the journey, and not just the end, most people dont ever see that part , and they think of it as work, if they only knew…lol…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


beautiful ,loved it


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Just in case anyone was wondering … Yes all the other corners match that well too.
The photos are great but this box in person is even more impressive.
This is a wonderful example of your style and your talent.
Your blogging style is just so engaging Elaine. You fully deserve the band of "faithful followers" that you have attracted.

Enjoy cottage country and keep blogging when you can.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Well it is a relief to get my marquetry fix just in time after a hard day in the garden! This is awe inspiring work Elaine. I was glad to hear about how you use the sanding sealer to protect from color transfer. I plan to do that with shellac. Wouldn't it be easier on your poor fingers to do the scraping with a scraping plane? If you are not familiar with that, please ask Paul about it. I'm having empathy pains just looking at that little razor blade. I am wondering how you handle the veneer on the miter corners. Is the veneer mitered too, or is it too thin for that? Looking at the box in that slyly bad photo made me think that the Nouveau Gal is looking at us and saying "can you top this?" which is exactly what you will be doing for the grand finale and I hope a much better photo of the completed artwork. I really want to see that Rosewood background too! BTW we drink box wine here too, (and any other container we can get it in), and some of it isn't all that bad. We like the California wines best. Looking forward to your next installment!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


That sure do look pretty, nice to see it all come together.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


This is stunning Elaine! You have a great way of writing and making the process interesting and entertaining. I'll miss your blog when you are enjoying your cabin.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Elaine,

I always seem to come late to the party, but what a party it is! Your work is absolutely incredible! I knew it would be gorgeous with all the fine details, but seeing it nearly completed is icing on the cake. It seems that you finished the other three sides in no time at all. What a wonderful journey you have allowed us to enjoy with you.

L/W


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


Many thanks everyone … *my devoted followers!!* this project will soon come to an end, and I will certainly miss all these wonderful comments that have been so filled with encouragement and support.

Being put up on the pedestal alongside Italian masters is indeed high praise … thank you *Peter*!! You hit the nail on the head *Grizzman* ... when it comes right down to it, we can take pride in accomplishments, but the journey is the always the best part! ... especially when accompanied with such accolades!!

Sometimes it can be said that photos 'don't do it justice' ... but sometimes photos can enhance an otherwise less than quality subject. Perfection is always strived for but I don't think ever attained (close but not perfect!) ... that's what keeps us all human!! However, it's always wonderful *Paul* to see the real thing, and be impressed with the visual enough to critique objectively and share ideas … and having that kind of like-minded relationship has been perfect! 
*In fact getting to know my various buddies through Lumberjocks and sharing ideas has been perfect!!*

In answer to your question *Mike* ... A freshly dried lacquer surface is extremely easy to scrape down with that little razor. At one time I did have scraping planes you bend by pushing your thumbs into the middle while scraping … not sure if those are what you were talking about … very hard on the thumbs!!, but also too much to handle with fresh lacquer. And the other question about the veneers being mitered on the corners of the box … If the design had been glued to a thin substrate first before being glued to the box, then I would have had to miter the edges to prevent the thin substrate from showing. Just veneered straight to the box, and sanded to round over the edges slightly … they blend in well. 
That's it for now … *Hope you all enjoy the last blog on Nouveau Gal!!*


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


*Jumbojack* ... many thanks for the 'window' tip. Next time it happens to pop up I won't panic!!

*L/W* ... fashionably late is good!! Those other three panels did get put together quickly, not having much 'fussiness' about them. That's also a good thing!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> *Gosh Darn Everyone … that was pretty mean of me to leave you all in suspense like that!! * But pressing the main Art Nouveau design onto the front of the wine box turned out absolutely fine … and better yet … I found those missing photos relating to the other 3 panels!!
> 
> ...


*Hi Dennis* ... I can't take full credit for the design as I found this Nouveau Gal while googling … always a wealth of information and ideas! It was her face that attracted me, wanting to keep that intact … but the rest was changeable in so many ways!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*

Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!

Keeping my 93 year old father company (these past two day) while he recovers from a nasty lung infection, has given me ample opportunity to catch up on computer stuff. *And now I can devote a few relaxing hours to the composition of this final blog!*










Hummmmm … *you're right Mike* ... Nouveau Gal does look a bit 'sly'!! And yes … I promise to get some better pics of her to post for 'My Project' 

*Well it's time to put a lid on this whole thing and cap her up in fine style!*










The only part I'm cheating on here is the use of a previously made lid base … left over from my Old Wine Box days! It was the perfect size, but definitely needed beefing up and beautifying. I cut a piece of Cedar plank (given to me from* Paul's stash* and which he so kindly planed to my requirements for another wine box I intend to create.) * Ah yes! A future blog!!*










This piece of Cedar will attach to the bottom part of the lid base … and because my (indelible ink) signature exists on the underside of my OWBox lid,* I had a sudden spurt of inspiration* deciding to incorporate my 'John Henry' in this style.










With the background lid section stained dark brown, this ended up looking pretty cool … eh?! *The 'F' stands for Frances.* The most popular question of all time when people see my signature … so now you won't have to ask 

It was at this particular stage of things that everything came to an immediate halt, in order to entertain *Paul (aka Shipwright)* ... home at last from his Southern Exposure! I don't have a photo of him (this visit) ... but I do have this photo in preparation of his pending arrival ….........










*What's with the red wine in a bottle?!* Well it's all about 'presentation', and it's just very unfortunate that my home-made cheesy onion bread and cheese plate, etc. has all but obliterated a vision of Paul's beautiful Marquetry design on* this very special gift* he offered months back … feeling that he was 'short-changing' me on our arrangement of veneer/cedar planking exchange. If he doesn't come into my 'veneer-candy-store-room' more often, I'm afraid he'll want this beautiful tray back!! Nah … not Paul. *He's such a sweet guy!!*










*Feeling the glow of wine infuse my grey matter* … the most I could concentrate upon (after Paul left) was to throw a few loose thoughts together. What do I want the lid to look like? Certainly not plain and simple like the poor OWBox lid. *I want pizazz!!!* And that's about as far as my thoughts would go for that day!

It is amazing how the mind takes over at times when you least expect it. In the middle of that night I awoke, knowing my dreams had been playing around with lid-thoughts. My eyes opened, and ideas flooded straight through them into my brain. *I'm sure I'm not alone with that miracle feeling of inspiration that makes you want to leap from the bed … or stop the car to jot down the idea before it's lost!!* I couldn't wait to get back in the shop the next morning. However a few days passed before I was able to formulate that mind-thought.










In the meantime *another visit from Paul* took me back to the workshop for a brief but enjoyable moment while we discussed some possible veneer choices to depict water for his most recent project.

Even though days past, my mind remained actively involved with ideas that finally came together with my next workshop day. Exploring with NGR stains to portray a Rosewood look onto solid stock Cedar seemed to work just fine … and so I cut more Cedar for the top of the lid, having one particular reason for this in mind. I didn't have solid stock Rosewood! And I needed solid wood to carry out my idea of 'inlaying' the Marquetry flower with Intarsia formation. *Something I have never done before … or even thought to do!*



















*And so the stage was set!* The following photos will tell the story ….........





































*The flower center was glued* onto the cut stock piece after being filled.










*The flower petals and leaves were cut out individually*, leaving a template for me to scribe onto the other section of lid. All these parts were sanded and shaped … *by hand* because they were way too small for tooling!










*I like!! * But decided against elevation of various parts as the veneered surface bumped the design just enough.










*NGR stain was applied* to both pieces that would comprise the lid. Walking away from the workshop that afternoon, I was happy with the results so far.










For the lid's centre section,* the plan was again a new concept for me.* I glued 2 layers of Poplar veneer on each side of 3/4" Maple cut to the width of the top lid. With the design ready, it was cut ….........



















......... then sanded to shape. *When it came to sand shading the edges, butterflies fluttered *… never having done this kind of shading before. I had to use my specialized piano tweezers in order to grip that thickness over the heat … a bit hot to handle * but it worked!! *










Then they were set in order for staining, and lacquering … *before assembling what will become a free standing Intarsia handle!!*










In the meantime … *I had qualms about the 'Rosewood' Cedar* … it didn't look just right. I kick myself for not thinking of this right off the bat … but you know what they say about hindsight! The surface was sanded completely free of NGR stain … don't ask me why I did that because I didn't need to. I guess my mind was in a quandary over my next step, and so *I needed extra time to ponder!* Maybe that's why it takes so long for me to get things done!!!










I decided to veneer over the Cedar with Rosewood. *Duh! ... why didn't I think of that before now?!!* But before I could do that I had to do a 'rub' of the recess area in the cedar.










Both Rosewood sections were padded together, and *cut along the inside of the penciled rub*. Inside … because you want a tiny bit of excess to trim off, instead of the cut being too large. The handy-dandy Dremel will clean things up!




























And because I've now applied a layer of veneer over my solid stock portions of the lid-to-be, *effectively eliminating the elevation of my Marquetry Intarsia-ed flower*, that section cut from the Rosewood is glued into the recess … elevation solved!!










*I can read your minds … OMG!! what is happening now?!!* Yes, those are paint stir-sticks from Cloverdale. Perfect for my little dream-inspired notion! Rosewood glued onto sticks … then sticks separated … sanded ….










.............. these miter-cornered trim pieces were glued in place around the semi-finished lid … before the insertion of flowers, etc. so I had a flat surface to work with.

Strangely enough I didn't take photos of the miter-cutting process which was done on my bandsaw table set at the most ungainly angle!! *My mind was on the horrendous task of concentration … mitered corners!!!*



















*See them pretty mitered corners!!!* The stir-sticks give the accent I had in mind! ... and now the lid is ready for a few coats of lacquer sanding sealer with recesses protected. Actually at this stage, the top has already been given a few coats … before the trim was applied. The surface shows up much lighter in this photo than it really is.

I was so impressed with myself, I made more 'Rosewood sticks'. *Stick around and you'll see how they were used!!*










*OH NOOOOOOOOOO!!* In my hast to spray one more coat of sealer onto the box so I could stop for lunch, my precious article of excessive hours slid off the spray table and landed with a crash while I had turned to pick up the spray gun. *I froze … afraid to look!!*

So much for being impressed with myself. *Puff up those feathers, and something bad is bound to happen!* It's either that … or my stomach was protesting over lack of regularly scheduled nutrition!!

*Have I ever mentioned those special spirits I have in my workshop?* ... watching over my every move?? Well … somebody up there loves me, because the damage (although to the upper front corner) was easy to fix!










One smart smack, a bit of glue … and a dab of touch-up pen was a very quick fix indeed. With only preliminary lacquering at this stage, the added coats will hide all signs of distress. *Thank you my Workshop Spirits!!*










Hummmmm! ... You would think I could have at least shown the repaired injury!! I guess you'll just have to trust me that nobody will ever notice the boo-boo … But did you happen to notice the Rosewood-stir-stick trim around the bottom of the box? * I think that's what I was trying to capture in this photo for you all to see!!* I also forgot to show the cork bottom on this box, to prevent scratching our countertop.

****

Well my LumberJock Buddies I've come to the end of this series of blogs on my Marquetry Wine Box Saga. * I know … I know!!* You're screaming: *"What? Where's the finished lid??!"* Even after enduring this very lengthy blog, you still want *more?!!*

This (I feel) is the perfect place to stop … *minds filled with anticipation!!* I like to think that you all are anxiously awaiting the posting of 'My Project' so you can see those finished photos! Besides … I think my father is getting a shade annoyed that I'm spending more time on this computer than I am paying attention to him!! LOL! He's been keeping tabs on my blogging … and once back fit as a fiddle, I know he'll want to read this final one too. That's my Dad!! ... 

I'm always ending blogs with thanks …* and this one is no exception!!*

*AGAIN* I thank you all for joining me from start to finish. It's been a wonderful journey, *made more so because of your involvement!* Each time I pour myself a glass of wine from Nouveau Gal … I shall think of you all.

*Merlot anyone?!!!*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Elaine, you are truly a creative genius sometimes. 
That is some nice lid!!

Do the folks at Cloverdale Paint ask many questions when you just come in for stir sticks?

Great project and wonderful blog.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Gosh … only *sometimes* Paul?!!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


HI Elaine, thanks for a great blog, a glimpse into marquetry and for sharing your project build with us. I look forward to seeing your posted project. Is Nouveau Gal base on an Alphonse Mucha picture?


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great blog, I learned and enjoyed it. However now I am addicted and your leaving us cold turkey. How about Nouveau Man, or boy, dog, something. Looking forward to your next project.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Hi Elaine, what an amazing journey! An awesome project! I'm looking forward to seeing the photos of the finished box lid and all on your project page. I love the way you have signed your piece. Great idea!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


*Yes Peter* … you are absolutely right! When I was searching for an Art Nouveau design, that's all I googled and up popped a plethora of designs without any credits given … just the images. My thanks to you for his name which I immediately googled … and found my Nouveau Gal!! ... along with Alphonse Mocha's many beautiful Art Nouveau paintings.
*Tom* … actually I'll soon start working upon Nouveau Lady for our granddaughter's 13th birthday. That blog will be short and sweet as most of it was already blogged in the Wine Box Saga … but you'll have to wait until the end of June for that blog to happen. Can you hold off that long?!
*Thanks Anna *… glad you liked the signature. I thought it was pretty cool myself, and hope to carry the idea through to future pieces!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


OK most of the time.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


That was a wonderful ride Elaine. Full of excitements and pizazz.

I Will be waiting for your project with anticipation; I got to see the lid.

End of June works great. Business is picking up again, that means less time for hobbies 

Thank you for this great blog series.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Elaine,

What will I do for entertainment now that your blog series has come to an end? I must admit that with dial-up and all the wonderful photos that you shared, it took up many hours of my time over these past weeks just waiting for it all to load and then enjoying the read, but it was all worth it! (It has made for some very late nights because I don't like to tie up the phone line while someone could be wanting to call us.)

I'm really looking forward to your project post when you reveal the finished lid. And I'll be sure to check for your blog in late June on your granddaughter's birthday present.

I hope your dad is soon fully recovered. We'll be traveling to see my folks soon (94 and 95) and know how precious the time with parents can be.

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


I very much enjoyed your witty, amusing blog on this beautiful wine box Elaine and I learned a lot too. I always read your blog at least three times. The first time for the fun of it. The second time to get my head around what you have actually done, and finally a third time to appreciate and understand the artistic choices you have made to give your work the wow factor! I also really love the signature you devised, very artistic and cool. I'm sure your father will be glad to get you back now, but we will surely miss you while you are away. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Elaine I'm sorry to see it end 
I've really enjoyed the whole process warts n all
I felt for you and the box, but you carried on.
Looking forward to seeing it in all its splendor
Jamie


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Thank you again for just doing this! The project is certainly beautiful and following the progress is inspiring to each of us; your candid, honest blog is entertaining as well as educational. Its been a fun trip. I hope you take us along again. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Elaine, you do absolutely beautiful work and I loved the pictures and explanation of it all. I surely want to see more of what you do and how you do it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Hi Elaine,

I've somehow missed seeing your work before, but I'm adding you to my buddies list, so that doesn't happen again!

Very nice work.

Lee


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Great series, and has left us like many of our TV shows do at spring time, wanting and waiting for more episodes!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


This has been a very fun blog to follow! Nice save on the ding!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


GREAT finish on a wonderful blog. 
And we wanna see pictures of your granddaughter's face when she sees her box!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


I'm a man, and I can wait, if I have too, I guess.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


I'm with Lee,

Adding your wonderful skill and artistry to my buddies list.. Even your signature is art. LOL!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


*Wow! I'm really sorry for this tardy thanks sent to you all!!* What an absolutely wonderful response to this capping off of the wine box saga!

*Paul* ... Your 'admission' was sweet. Thank you!!

*Ian* ... It's a shame when work gets in the way of pleasure … but there again, more money means more toys … I mean tools!!

*L/W* ... I'm honored that you would go to such lengths to read my blogs!!! Dad seems a bit better thanks. Enjoy that visit to your parents!

*Mike* ... I'm left speechless you incredible man! Enjoy puttering in your garden and sipping that California White! I too will miss you all while away  ... but before long we'll all be knee-deep in sawdust and wood shavings again!

*Jamie, Rick, Charles, Steve and Joe* ... Lovely to receive such wonderful praise. Thank you!

*Julie* ... Gosh that's quite something to be cast along side TV series … especially those last episodes that leave us hanging! Hummmmm … I never thought of it like that, but I like it!!

*Tom* ... I'll be back … Be strong!!!

*Lee and Doc* ... Thank you both for becoming my newest buddies!!


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Elaine-
Sorry for being late to the party. But reading this blog has reminded me of watching my favorite tv series that I 
have recorded. I can watch all the way to the end and then go back an review/watch my favorite episodes.

I say this with all sincerity, this was one of the best learning experiences !!
And up till now I have been afraid of complicated marquetry work, figuring there is no way for me even attempt something more than a butterfly or hummingbird. But after following this blog I now have the knowledge to at least make a go of it.

Thank you so much for all the time you put into this blog, and if you ever decide to do an instructional video, I will be one of the earliest people to purchase it.

Dave


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave … many thanks for your wonderful critique! Having viewed your beautiful furniture pieces posted, I figure any Marquetry endeavors you undertake will be an exciting avenue to pursue.

Previously, you asked about my use of cardboard backing when cutting just one thickness of veneer. I tape the veneer and cardboard edges to hold the two pieces together.

You've piqued my curiosity … wondering what Marquetry project you have up your sleeve, and I'm looking forward to hearing (and seeing!) more about it. Until then, good luck. I'll gladly answer any questions you may have. Above all else … have fun!!


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Elaine for your reply.

I received my new saw blades, they are 2.0 & 3.0 jewelers blades. They cut a much. much smaller kerf.

Also wanted to thank you for your idea about applying countertop material to the table of my scroll
saw. Makes things alot easier. In the past, when ever I cut a real small piece I would have to slide a piece of cardboard under the pattern to keep the small pieces at hand. Not so now, that has been a great addition to 
the saw.
I do have another question. When you are cutting your pieces, do you bevel your table at all ?
Or do you just leave it at zero degrees?
And does it mater weather you cut clock wise or counterclock wise if you are using the double bevel method??

Thanks again for all your help.
Dave


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Merlot Anyone?! - The Marquetry Wine Box Saga*
> 
> Well at long last *I greet you all with the last blog* on this Marquetry Wine Box Saga!!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave … glad you found the addition of countertop material (arborite) on the scrollsaw useful!

I do not do bevel cutting. The reason: preparing for craft fairs, I padded my veneers to cut anywhere from 6 - 12 or 24 of the same design at once so I would have plenty of plaques and pictures to sell. You can't bevel cut when doing that because it would be a nightmare piecing everything together! Now I just prefer to continue with straight cutting my designs even when creating one-of-a-kind Marquetry piece.

I can only tell you that when cutting (zero degrees) I feel more comfortable cutting clockwise, but have no issue if I need to cut in the opposite direction for some reason … which of course has no bearing on bevel cutting. Maybe someone out there can answer that question for you.


----------

